# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female Var Log

## twitz

I'm starting this here because it's hard to find good journals of females on cycle. There is one here (awesome job Electra  :Welcome: ), but most of them start out great and then they never get updated. I am currently on day 5 of an anavar cycle and I have been logging my workouts and daily macros. I will paste it in here so I have everything in one spot. 

As I stated in my original post, I am currently taking 10mg ED and this will ramp up to 20mg, 30mg and possibly up to 40-50mg. Yes, I know that some people will not agree with this but if you consider that bodybuilders typically dose at 0.125-2.5mg/kg I am not doing anything outrageous. I am 68kg, so even if I ramp up to 50mg ED I will be dosing at 0.73mg/kg.

I would also like to point out to any females who read this - Anavar is a steroid , AAS have side effects. No you will not grow a penis from taking anavar, yes you will probably have clit sensitivity. Of course everyone will react differently, but I know that this will happen to me. I have done one other cycle of anavar, I started at 5mg ED, and then bumped up to 10mg for a total of 6 weeks and I experienced it then. I enjoyed that part of it, so it's not a concern for me. 

Acne - it's bound to happen! If you don't experience it you're lucky! I didn't have a problem last time, but I am sure it's going to happen this time. I have stocked up on B5 and I have Accutane on the way INCASE I need it. I have also been prepping myself, taking Acnepril, using body wash and wipes with salicylic acid, and spot treating anything that may become a problem with benzoyl peroxide.

To females who are reading this, and to anyone who uses aas in general it is important to find a lab or a source that you trust! I will not be commenting anymore on that, but I will mention that I purchased anavar from a friend, was not 100% comfortable with what I purchased so I sought out a reputable lab and did not start until I felt good about my decision. Do your own research but anavar can be easily faked and I personally am not game for taking that extra risk.

I also should state that if you are considering any aas you need to make your own mind up. Yes, there is tons of great info online, and yes there are loads of great people that offer their advice, use this! Research, research, research and if you are not comfortable with something, scared of sides, or looking for weight loss, ass may not be for you. Check out the diet section.

I hope that this does not sound bitchy, that's not my intent. Only my advice.

I will post up my training & diet since the start of this here shortly.

----------


## twitz

A bit of background on me - I pretty much always stayed active through sports and Kbox or bootcamp style workouts. Then I decided I wanted to try to add some muscle. I managed to add a little myself and then I hired a personal trainer. Last Nov (2011), I started out around 126lbs and around 22% BF, by July (2012) I was 154 and 16.8%. Then I took 4 months off to make a move accross the country, and here I am, back into the swing of things. 

My mission is to add some mass to my delts and legs while losing some BF at the same time. I want some big meaty quads, the type you can see bulging through a gal's tights... love that look!

Stats:

- 31 years old
- 5'7.5" (yes the .5 counts  :Wink/Grin: )
- 150lbs
- I'm going to guess that my current BF is around 22% - I have a handheld tester at home and will use this each week track process

Current measurments:

Neck - 13.2
Shoulders - 39.5
Chest - 37.2
Waist - 30.5
Navel - 31.8
Hips - 39.0
Thigh (R) - 23.5
Thigh (L) - 24.0
Calf (R) - 13.9
Calf (L ) - 13.9
Bicep (R) - 12.1
Bicep (L) - 11.8

----------


## twitz

This week in a nutshell:

*Monday - Hamstrings & Calves* 

Hack squat - feet wide & toes pointed
90 x 15
180 x 12 X 2

SLDL - slow to feel the stretch
60 x 12 X 3

Laying Hamstring curl 
55 x 12
55 x 8, 40 x 5 X 2

Laying hamstring curl - elbows up
30 x 8, 20 x 5
20 x 15 X 2 - slow 

Seated hamstring curls /SS/ seated calve 
50 x 10 both legs - 35 x 10 singles /SS/ 120 x 15 X 3 sets

1736 cals
33 F
163 C
159 P



*Tuesday - Shoulders*

DB Press
20 x 20
30 x 10 X 4

Machine loaded press
25 x 15
45 x 10 X 2

Cable rows /SS/ cable laterals
35 x 10 /SS/ 5 x 10 X 3 sets

Presses (behind neck) on smith machine
35 x 10
45 x 10 X 2

Rear delt flye
55 x 12 - my left shoulder started to hike up a bit
40 x 15 X 2

20 mins walk on treadmill 15% incline

1496 cals
28 F
165 C
143 P


Wednesday - back & bis

Seated row
55 x15
70 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 6, drop, 70 x 10, drop, 40 x 15

Plate loaded row (pulling up)
45 x 12
55 x 10 X 2

Plate loaded row (pull down)
45 x 12
55 x 8
45 x 10
DB row
35 x 15
45 x 10 X 2 

Lat Pulldown
70 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 8

DB curls
20 x 12 X 3

Cable curls
27.5 x 10
30 x 10 X 2

20 min walk on treadmill, 15% incline

1616 cals
28 F
180 C
158 P

*
 Thursday - Chest & tris*

Incline flyes
17.5 x 15
20.0 x 15
22.5 x 12

Bench
65 x 15 
85 x 12
100 x 10, drop 85 x 8, drop 65 x 12

Machine plate loaded press
25 x 15
45 x 10
45 x 8 , rest pause, 45 x 2

Squeeze press - I started doing a flye/squeeze, then just did SP with DB
20 x 15
25 x 12
40 x 12 X 2 sets

DB extensions 
20 x 15 X 3 sets w/hold/stretch on bottom

Cable pushdowns
50 x 12, drop, 35 x 12, 20 x till failure X 3 sets


1540 cals
26 F
147 C
153 P

----------


## twitz

Supplements being used:

- Fish oil drink that contains: flaxseed oil, borage oil and algal DHA
- Active woman soft gel multi vitamin
- Whey protien
- Vit B - Will be uping this to 10gr/day
- Vit C - 500mg
- Taurine - 2000mg
- Magnesium - 300mg 
- Potassium - 300mg
- Fusion purple K creatine
- Nutrabolics Thermal XTC - pre workout
- Nutrabolics swollen - pre workout
- Nutrabolics anabolic state - during workout
- Nutabolics hemotropin 2XC - at bedtime
- Anavar as stated 

I will also be adding in peptides in the next day or so. I have used CJC-1295 W/DAC in the past and really liked my results around the 6 month mark. This time I will be using CJC-1295 w/o DAC & Ipamorelin - 100mcg of each upon waking and at bedtime.

----------


## yourmom

Good post. Subscribed

----------


## -Ender-

> My mission is to add some mass to my delts and legs while losing some BF at the same time. * I want some big meaty quads, the type you can see bulging through a gal's tights*... love that look!


^love that also, great goal!

Good luck! Nicely laid out thread thus far. I will check in. Have fun!

----------


## Bio-Active

i will be watching this thread good luck!!

----------


## twitz

> Good post. Subscribed


Hey! Thanks  :Smilie: 




> ^love that also, great goal!
> 
> Good luck! Nicely laid out thread thus far. I will check in. Have fun!


Yeah, I lose my breath when I see girls with big ass quads! 

Thanks!  :Smilie: 




> i will be watching this thread good luck!!


Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

Tdogg is subbed!

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice log, im following....good luck...

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Good luck!

----------


## lovex

subbed

----------


## < <Samson> >

Good luck with your cycle. . . . . 

 :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I'm in!!! Thank you lady for devoting your time!!!

----------


## twitz

> Tdogg is subbed!


 :Welcome: 





> nice log, im following....good luck...


Thank you  :Smilie: 




> Good luck!


Thanks girl! Your log inspired me.




> subbed





> Good luck with your cycle. . . . .


Thanks  :Smilie: 




> I'm in!!! Thank you lady for devoting your time!!!


Whoot! Thanks GGR! Hope you're feeling better  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Friday - Quads

The squat rack & smith machine were both busy - there was a fella doing bent over rows with FIVE plates per side... Whoa!! Did not want to interupt that!  :Bow1: 

Leg press
90 x 15
180 x 12
270 x 12
360 x 10
360 x 8, drop, 270 x 9, drop, 180 x 12

*** I started feeling tired after this which is a little unsual, but I was low on my cals yesterday and I didn't train till pretty late... around 930pm

Linear hack squat machine 
90 x 15
180 x 12
230 x 10

Leg extensions
70 x 15
85 x 15
115 x 10, drop 85 x 3
85 x 12

Front squat - This was only my second time doing these so I was pretty anal about making sure my form was good. Do you guys go to parallel with this or to the floor?
bar only - 15
65 x 12 X 2 sets

And that was all. 

Food for the day:
1375 Cals
20 F
138 C
153 P

~ No wonder I was tired! I have to work on getting my proper meals in...

----------


## twitz

I'm one of those unlucky people who have to work on Saturdays, so Saturday will be my off day and my cheat meal night.

Tomorrow will be one week into this cycle, things that I am going to change:

- I'll be uping the dosage to 20mg ED - 10mg at 6am & 10mg at 6pm (last week it was only the 1 dose at 6am)
- I am going to work on having 4 meals in before 2pm. That way I'm eating enough and hopefully not so late at night.

I think I should start feeling something next week, pretty pumped!

Please feel free to leave me any feedback or suggestions. I really appreciate it  :Smilie:

----------


## Soar

Good luck!

----------


## Far from massive

Excellent work on the intro and the desription of goals/effects/sides and your personal desires on what you hope to achieve during your cycle. This should be a great help to our female members considering a cycle. Looking forward to following your progress.

FFM

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Glad to see another log by a girl on here. Keep up the great work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Glad to see another log by a girl on here. Keep up the great work.


I am in heaven  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Good luck!


Thanks Soar!




> Excellent work on the intro and the desription of goals/effects/sides and your personal desires on what you hope to achieve during your cycle. This should be a great help to our female members considering a cycle. Looking forward to following your progress.
> 
> Thank you  I know it may be a little too detailed writing out my workouts and whatnot, but I'm hoping that will allow all of you to help me if you think I'm missing something or should incorporate something else etc...
> 
> FFM





> Glad to see another log by a girl on here. Keep up the great work.


Thank you  :Smilie: 




> I am in heaven


 :AaGreen22:

----------


## -Ender-

the avy picture looks very nice, with that in mind; at this point I am willing to say that the end result of this log will be quite nice!

keep up the good work.

----------


## twitz

Sunday - Shoulders

Lat pulldown - to the front then to the back to target rear delts
55 x 10 / SS / 55 x 15
3 sets

DB press
25 x 15
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 8 - I had a spotter for last 2

Plate loaded machine press
25 x 15
35 x 12
45 x 9
45 x 7, drop 35 x 8, drop 25 x 10

Machine lateral raise /SS/ holding arms out & having partner push down while I try to push up
40 x 12 /SS/ 5
3 sets 

Face pulls /SS/ rear delt flyes
27.5 x 15 /SS/ 27.5 x 15
2 sets then I did single arms on flyes because it felt like I was pushing more with my right

20 mins treadmill walk at 15% incline

----------


## boz

> I'm starting this here because it's hard to find good journals of females on cycle. There is one here (awesome job Electra ), but most of them start out great and then they never get updated. I am currently on day 5 of an anavar cycle and I have been logging my workouts and daily macros. I will paste it in here so I have everything in one spot. 
> 
> As I stated in my original post, I am currently taking 10mg ED and this will ramp up to 20mg, 30mg and possibly up to 40-50mg. Yes, I know that some people will not agree with this but if you consider that bodybuilders typically dose at 0.125-2.5mg/kg I am not doing anything outrageous. I am 68kg, so even if I ramp up to 50mg ED I will be dosing at 0.73mg/kg.
> 
> I would also like to point out to any females who read this - Anavar is a steroid , AAS have side effects. No you will not grow a penis from taking anavar, yes you will probably have clit sensitivity. Of course everyone will react differently, but I know that this will happen to me. I have done one other cycle of anavar, I started at 5mg ED, and then bumped up to 10mg for a total of 6 weeks and I experienced it then. I enjoyed that part of it, so it's not a concern for me. 
> 
> Acne - it's bound to happen! If you don't experience it you're lucky! I didn't have a problem last time, but I am sure it's going to happen this time. I have stocked up on B5 and I have *Accutane*  on the way INCASE I need it. I have also been prepping myself, taking Acnepril, using body wash and wipes with salicylic acid, and spot treating anything that may become a problem with benzoyl peroxide.
> 
> To females who are reading this, and to anyone who uses aas in general it is important to find a lab or a source that you trust! I will not be commenting anymore on that, but I will mention that I purchased anavar from a friend, was not 100% comfortable with what I purchased so I sought out a reputable lab and did not start until I felt good about my decision. Do your own research but anavar can be easily faked and I personally am not game for taking that extra risk.
> ...


IF u think u need the accutane do tread with caution take lowest dose possible as this is a wonder drug for acne, i would advise u to take it before bed as it can have nasty sides, and by the time u wake up most of the nasty sides psychologically should be diminished. Also can be harsh on the liver/kidneys which im sure you already know.

Your inspiring to alot of women out there, keep up the good work. I will keep track of this since i wouldnt mind knowing what works for women and what doesnt.

----------


## twitz

> IF u think u need the accutane do tread with caution take lowest dose possible as this is a wonder drug for acne, i would advise u to take it before bed as it can have nasty sides, and by the time u wake up most of the nasty sides psychologically should be diminished. Also can be harsh on the liver/kidneys which im sure you already know.
> 
> Your inspiring to alot of women out there, keep up the good work. I will keep track of this since i wouldnt mind knowing what works for women and what doesnt.


I was actually thinking about this and realized that I neglected to go into depth regarding the Accutane. So thank you for mentioning this!! Also, no one has ever mentioned to take it at night, so thanks for suggesting that  :Smilie: 

To any ladies who are following this, I have acne prone skin and I have for about 7 years now. I was on a script for Minocycline during most of that time, and it has only been the last 5 months that I havent used any medication. I have the odd pimple, but my issue is with cystic acne and oily skin. I have a derm who is willing to put me on Accutane but so far I have managed to deal without it. I am telling you this because Accutane is not something to take lightly, nor something to jump to because of a few little pimples. I am keeping this on hand in case it gets out of control. There are many other things to try before jumping to Accutane. As mentioned, it is very hard on your liver and kidneys and it is not a good idea to take if you want to have children in the future. There are mixed views on this, but I have had a doctor tell me it stays in womans blood for 7 years, and a derm tell me 1 year. Either way, its not something to play around with. Also, if I do need it I will use it at a very small dose. Derms prescribe Accutane to destroy sebaceous glands and I wouldnt take anywhere near the recommended dose. Actually, my entire monthly dose would be what some derms prescribe per day.

Right now I take Acnepril which is a natural acne solution, I wash with salicylic acid and take 10 grams of vit B a day. Accutane is definitely a last resort for me.

----------


## largerthannormal

Nice log!!!! following!! im always intrested in femal logs as I try to help my significant other!, shes not up to par yet to mess with var but shes on a t3 clen cycle, ( had her drop the t3) 

Few years or training i may advice her to do what your doing now!!

Keep up the good work!!

ps meaty quads on females are bad A$$!!!!!!!  :Smilie:  nothings cooler than that!!!

----------


## twitz

> Nice log!!!! following!! im always intrested in femal logs as I try to help my significant other!, shes not up to par yet to mess with var but shes on a t3 clen cycle, ( had her drop the t3) 
> 
> Few years or training i may advice her to do what your doing now!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!!
> 
> ps meaty quads on females are bad A$$!!!!!!!  nothings cooler than that!!!


Glad she dropped the T3 - get her on here!!

I LOVE that look... I'm far from blessed so it's a long term goal for me... working on it though  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Week one is all over, things I have noticed:

- My boobs are shrinking at a very fast pace. I was a full C and I am now wearing a B - This happened that fast!! In just a week.
- I have had spotting for 3 days. Nothing major but I usually do not have periods (I have a mirena iud). Hopefully this stops soon as periods/spotting are a drag.
- I have one pimple on my shoulder. Would have been minor until I messed with it  :Frown: 
- My appetite has increased.

- I will weigh myself when I hit the gym tonight. I will also get updated measurments in the next couple of days.

- I have increased my dose to 20mg ED

----------


## Soar

Soon the mammary cannons will be no more...  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Soon the mammary cannons will be no more...


They r always the first to go. Sadly....

----------


## twitz

> Soon the mammary cannons will be no more...





> They r always the first to go. Sadly....


Yup! It usually takes me about a month of dieting to lose this amount. This was a week! Enjoy them while you got em' ladies!

----------


## Soar

This thread just got depressing.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This thread just got depressing.


Few thousands dollars and problem solved!!!

----------


## twitz

> This thread just got depressing.


Imagine how we feel watching them deflate... the choice of having boobs or getting lean/adding muscle  :Hmmmm: 




> Few thousands dollars and problem solved!!!


Problem solved  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Week one is all over, things I have noticed:
> 
> - My boobs are shrinking at a very fast pace. I was a full C and I am now wearing a B - This happened that fast!! In just a week.
> - I have had spotting for 3 days. Nothing major but I usually do not have periods (I have a mirena iud). Hopefully this stops soon as periods/spotting are a drag.
> - I have one pimple on my shoulder. Would have been minor until I messed with it 
> - My appetite has increased.
> 
> - I will weigh myself when I hit the gym tonight. I will also get updated measurments in the next couple of days.
> 
> - I have increased my dose to 20mg ED


Mine did the same thing in the first week lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

Funny ey. . . Guys have the possibility to sprout boobs on cycle while females have the opposite.


Ain't that but a bitch. . . . .

----------


## twitz

> Mine did the same thing in the first week lol


From this point on (to make myself feel better), I am going to say that boobs are overrated  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Funny ey. . . Guys have the possibility to sprout boobs on cycle while females have the opposite.
> 
> 
> Ain't that but a bitch. . . . .


Bitch is right! At least you fellas can take precaution and keep them down. I'm just shit outta luck  :Frown:

----------


## twitz

I know this is in 'member's cycle results' and it's more of a daily journal so please tell me if it should be moved.

Monday Jan 21st

I don't go to the gym on Monday. It's chest day brah, and that's not my thing.

Diet:
1744 cals
52 F
137 C
150 P

Tonight is hammies!

----------


## twitz

I also started my peptides yeserday.

Starting with 50mcg of each to start, then I will go to 75mcg upon waking, pre-workout and at bedtime.

I'm starting low and working up because I used to get that flushed/low blood sugar feeling. So far so good  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I also started my peptides yeserday.
> 
> Starting with 50mcg of each to start, then I will go to 75mcg upon waking, pre-workout and at bedtime.
> 
> I'm starting low and working up because I used to get that flushed/low blood sugar feeling. So far so good


What peptides did u start???

----------


## twitz

> What peptides did u start???


CJC-1295 w/o DAC & Ipamorelin 

It's my 1st time using the ipam

For the next couple of months I have the time to run home before the gym so 3xs a day until my schedule changes  :Smilie: 

Have you tried any peptides yet GGR?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Jesus that Var must be the shit. Your Avi's transformation is just insane. . . . LOL

----------


## twitz

> Jesus that Var must be the shit. Your Avi's transformation is just insane. . . . LOL


Haha! Don't I wish!

----------


## t-dogg

Nice complete updates. 

Tdogg approves of this thread.


P.S. this thread didnt get depressing. Having/being a fit girl is way better then just boobs  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Tuesday- hamstrings

Tonight I went fairly slow on all exercises and just focused to the squeeze. I def felt like I could have gone heavier tonight but didn't want to chance form.

Laying hamstring curls - elbows down
40 x 20
55 x 15 X 4 sets

Leg press - feet wide & high pushing through heels
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 15
360 x 12

Hack squat press with feet high and wide
90 x 15
180 x 15
230 x 10

SLDL with DB
20 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 15

Seated Calve press
45 x 12
45 x 12
25 x 12

Laying hamstring curl - elbows up on bench
35 x 15 X 3 sets

Total cals for today:
1731 cals
32 F
183 C
177 P

----------


## twitz

> Nice complete updates. 
> 
> Tdogg approves of this thread.
> 
> 
> P.S. this thread didnt get depressing. Having/being a fit girl is way better then just boobs


Hey! Thanks Tdogg! Hopefully this will help the girl you know who is thinking about var. If she has any questions as time goes on, I would be more than happy to answer them  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

> Hey! Thanks Tdogg! Hopefully this will help the girl you know who is thinking about var. If she has any questions as time goes on, I would be more than happy to answer them


Yes maam. Im still very new to how women respond to gear. Thanks!

----------


## ironman1982

great log mrs, keep it up

----------


## GirlyGymRat

just some hgh. tb500 on its way  :Smilie: 




> CJC-1295 w/o DAC & Ipamorelin 
> 
> It's my 1st time using the ipam
> 
> For the next couple of months I have the time to run home before the gym so 3xs a day until my schedule changes 
> 
> Have you tried any peptides yet GGR?

----------


## boz

TBH and i have been told by a vet here, the peptides are a waste of money twitz, but would be interesting to see if you do get results, will just be hard to tell i guess since your on a legit var.

----------


## twitz

> just some hgh. tb500 on its way


Thant should be great for your shoulder rehab! Let me know how you like it!

----------


## twitz

> TBH and i have been told by a vet here, the peptides are a waste of money twitz, but would be interesting to see if you do get results, will just be hard to tell i guess since your on a legit var.


MMMMMM.... interesting! Can you link me to the thread? They think they are a waste in regards to what? Are you stating all peptides in general??

I don't think it will be hard to link the results to peptides vs var. I've ran peps before and I didn't start to see a benefit until around the 4 - 5 month mark. I will not be on this var cycle when my peptides start to 'kick in'.

----------


## twitz

Wednesday - Chest - Day # 10 of cycle

Incline DB press
25 x 15
30 x 15
35 x 10
35 x 8 
35 x 7

Bench
75 x 15
105 x 6 X 5 sets

Decline plate loaded press
35 x 20
45 x 20
70 x 15
70 x 15 drop, 55 x 11, drop, 45 x 10

Incline flyes
22.5 x 15
25 x 12 X 2 sets


Diet for the day - Not very happy with myself... I should be around 2000 cals
1145 cals
36 F
96 C
119 P

I am noticing that I am not getting as sore as I usually get. I did hamstrings 2 days ago and usually I would be limping today. I feel a bit tight, but not sore. I am daydreaming about sexuals for the majority of the day. I also find that I can't sleep unless I get some...lol. I just can't stop thinking about it. 

My weight is up 2 lbs.

----------


## Soar

Hmm the new roofie, VAR! I should start slipping the woman some in her morning coffee...

----------


## twitz

> Hmm the new roofie, VAR! I should start slipping the woman some in her morning coffee...


Haha... poor girl wouldn't know what was going on!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Something just cool about a female hitting the flat bench. Most I have seen one push at my gym was 135. I think that's like triple plates to a guy. The girl who was doing them looked solid as fvck too. She pushed out like 8 without a spotter. I couldn't help but to look out of the corner of my eye.

----------


## twitz

> Something just cool about a female hitting the flat bench. Most I have seen one push at my gym was 135. I think that's like triple plates to a guy. The girl who was doing them looked solid as fvck too. She pushed out like 8 without a spotter. I couldn't help but to look out of the corner of my eye.


I just started benching about a year ago (it will be a year in Feb). When I started I couldn't do the bar! 

My goal is 135. I'm hoping to hit it by spring  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> When I started I couldn't do the bar!


Whatever, anyone can do the bar. Right?

----------


## -Ender-

> I am daydreaming about sexuals for the majority of the day. I also find that I can't sleep unless I get some...lol. I just can't stop thinking about it.


great log! I love that a woman is having these sides. Wait till you have to rub one out in the gym to stay focused! LOL

----------


## twitz

> Whatever, anyone can do the bar. Right?


No I'm serious! I really couldn't. I could get the bar about half way down, but if I brought it far enough to touch my chest it would get it stuck there. The bar is 45lbs and I had to practice with a 25lb bar and go from there.

----------


## twitz

> great log! I love that a woman is having these sides. Wait till you have to rub one out in the gym to stay focused! LOL


LOL... that's what tanning beds are for, right?

Maybe I should start tanning just incase  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Soar

> great log! I love that a woman is having these sides. Wait till you have to rub one out in the gym to stay focused! LOL


Lmfao!

----------


## twitz

*Thursday - Back*

Assisted pullups (used 30lbs on the assist, and I weigh 150ish)
8-10
3 sets

Plate loaded pulldowns
45 x 15
45 x 10 per side & 5 both
45 x 25

Close grip lat pulldown /SS/ bent over lat pulldown
70 x 12-15 /SS/ 27.5 x 10
3 sets

Seated row - wide grip hands over/SS/ hands under
85 x 10 /SS/ 85 x 10
2 sets

DB row
40 x 15 per arm
45 x 12 per side
2 sets

Plate loaded machine row (pulling up)
45 x 15 per side
55 x 15 per side
70 x 12 per side - had to do a rest pause on my left side around the 6th rep


Diet for the day:
1683 cals
34 F
177 C
212 P


Day 11 - I am starting to feel a tad agressive during my workout. Not towards other gym members or anything, just during my sets. The spotting I was having seems to be over, thank goodness. I am also noticing that my face is a bit oily so I have been using blotting papers around noon each day. Within the next week or so things should start to actually kick in  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

*** Aggressive

(I still can't edit my posts)

----------


## Soar

> *** Aggressive
> 
> (I still can't edit my posts)


Should try the iPhone app if you have one. Works well

----------


## twitz

> Should try the iPhone app if you have one. Works well


I have a galaxy 3.

If I post on my phone it won't look like I'm working! LOL...

----------


## Soar

> I have a galaxy 3.
> 
> If I post on my phone it won't look like I'm working! LOL...


Lol!! Sneaky sneaky, I think I'd be more worried about my boss seeing a Steroid forum on the browser lol

----------


## twitz

> Lol!! Sneaky sneaky, I think I'd be more worried about my boss seeing a Steroid forum on the browser lol


Yup, sneaky sneaky... busy most of the day on here. Luckily I don't have to worry about that  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hi girl. Checking in to say hi and thanks for documenting your cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Hi girl. Checking in to say hi and thanks for documenting your cycle


Hi!  :Welcome: 

Thanks for stopping in  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

*Friday - Jan 25th*

No training today & I had a cheat meal which I was supposed to.

Diet:
1972 cals
47 F
228 C
162 P


I picked my BF up after work and he was starving. He said he couldn't wait to eat so we went for Mexican burittos. I tried to keep mine as healthy as possible but def not the best option.

I'm having a super hard time trying to motivate my BF back into his diet. He didn't watch what he ate for about 9 months and put on a little over 8 inches on his waist alone! I make my meals every night and I prepare them for him too. I even have his breakfast ready so he can just quickly heat it up and run out the door with it. Lately he hasn't been taking all of his meals (I'll make 2-3 and he'll take 1) so I have been asking what he eats during the day. He has been having his 1 meal then having fast food with his co-worker. This past week I watched him eat KFC, McDonalds, 3 big bags of chips and a candy bar. Then he will get down on himself and I have to act like a drill master to get him into the gym. I called him out on it last night and things didn't go so great. He's now saying that he gives up on it all and will eat whatever he wants. He used to be in super shape and has competed in BBing. It's no fun watching him give in. 

Any advice?

----------


## Soar

Sounds like my girlfriend... She's skinny now but she will blow up like a balloon. Apparently water is "gross"

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I feel for ya. Do u think there is something else wrong. Has he gotten bw done lately. Maybe low T. Depressed??? Maybe his response was in the moment so see what happens next. 

You are doing everything right!! It's really on him. For me, I can't be hanging with a person who doesn't care a about themselves. I wont watch someone give up. I also now that I like the encouragement of someone else. I also think it helps me if they workout. I won't want those bad habits rubbing off on me!!!

----------


## twitz

> Sounds like my girlfriend... She's skinny now but she will blow up like a balloon. Apparently water is "gross"


Does she train at all?

I have him back in the gym with me and for the most part he is working hard, but he KNOWS how to eat (and I don't care if he has a few treats, just not so much every single day!). Plus I don't want him to give up on it all because I want to have someone to share this lifestyle with. Hopefully I'm not being selfish

----------


## twitz

> I feel for ya. Do u think there is something else wrong. Has he gotten bw done lately. Maybe low T. Depressed??? Maybe his response was in the moment so see what happens next. 
> 
> You are doing everything right!! It's really on him. For me, I can't be hanging with a person who doesn't care a about themselves. I wont watch someone give up. I also now that I like the encouragement of someone else. I also think it helps me if they workout. I won't want those bad habits rubbing off on me!!!


I was wondering that myself. I got him to go for bloodwork last Monday. He's such a 'thinker', like he drives himself mad thinking about things, sometimes to the point that the littlest thing throws him completely off. I just try to stay upbeat and I'm always teasing him and making a fool of myself.

I guess I will continue on with what I'm doing and wait to see the bloodwork. You're so right though, I don't need any bad habits rubbing off on me, and I don't need attitude for calling out the truth. That's a ton of junk in one week and he knows better.

----------


## twitz

> I feel for ya. Do u think there is something else wrong. Has he gotten bw done lately. Maybe low T. Depressed??? Maybe his response was in the moment so see what happens next. 
> 
> You are doing everything right!! It's really on him. For me, I can't be hanging with a person who doesn't care a about themselves. I wont watch someone give up. I also now that I like the encouragement of someone else. I also think it helps me if they workout. I won't want those bad habits rubbing off on me!!!


I was wondering that myself. I got him to go for bloodwork last Monday. He's such a 'thinker', like he drives himself mad thinking about things, sometimes to the point that the littlest thing throws him completely off. I just try to stay upbeat and I'm always teasing him and making a fool of myself.

I guess I will continue on with what I'm doing and wait to see the bloodwork. You're so right though, I don't need any bad habits rubbing off on me, and I don't need attitude for calling out the truth. That's a ton of junk in one week and he knows better.

----------


## ironman1982

Nice informative log, keep it up.

----------


## yourmom

How old is your BF? I'm 46 and been having a tough last three months with depression and getting back on my diet. I started some t400 to give me a push and seems to be working. Also, I have developed bad allergies that make me so tired. My wife, 35, is in her second week of Var and, we workout together, I really like that. She's in charge of diet and pushes me to eat better. Just give him positive encouragement. I hate to say it but, with all the younger dudes at our gym, I make myself go. Lol

----------


## twitz

> How old is your BF? I'm 46 and been having a tough last three months with depression and getting back on my diet. I started some t400 to give me a push and seems to be working. Also, I have developed bad allergies that make me so tired. My wife, 35, is in her second week of Var and, we workout together, I really like that. She's in charge of diet and pushes me to eat better. Just give him positive encouragement. I hate to say it but, with all the younger dudes at our gym, I make myself go. Lol


He'll be 27 next month so I'm the older one in this case. Not quite a cougar, maybe a cub  :Smilie: 

He has some test p floating around, but I have been trying to encourage him to lose a bit of his belly before he starts anything.

I can get him pretty pumped up in the gym once he's there but that's hit or miss. 

I'm curious as to what the bw will show. There's no issue with his sex drive, but he is certainly a little off with his thoughts and wanting to give up.

I really like training together too. We pretty much always have and it's a huge part of what we have in common.

----------


## twitz

> How old is your BF? I'm 46 and been having a tough last three months with depression and getting back on my diet. I started some t400 to give me a push and seems to be working. Also, I have developed bad allergies that make me so tired. My wife, 35, is in her second week of Var and, we workout together, I really like that. She's in charge of diet and pushes me to eat better. Just give him positive encouragement. I hate to say it but, with all the younger dudes at our gym, I make myself go. Lol


You should get your wife on here  :Smilie:  I'm going into my 3rd week of var and it's always great to have other females to talk to.

----------


## yourmom

It may be the after holidays slum. He'll snap out of it, I started to when the sun came out.

----------


## twitz

> It may be the after holidays slum. He'll snap out of it, I started to when the sun came out.


Yeah good point. Thank you!

----------


## Soar

> Does she train at all?
> 
> I have him back in the gym with me and for the most part he is working hard, but he KNOWS how to eat (and I don't care if he has a few treats, just not so much every single day!). Plus I don't want him to give up on it all because I want to have someone to share this lifestyle with. Hopefully I'm not being selfish


She doesn't train at all. Her idea of working out is yoga in her basement once a month. It's depressing actually, there isn't enough women who care about their bodies it seems. It's all crash diets and bogus workout routines that don't work u less you commit to the life style.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> It's depressing actually, there isn't enough women who care about their bodies it seems. It's all crash diets and bogus workout routines that don't work u less you commit to the life style.



x2 I feel the same exact way. It's not just women, it's guys too. Look at the general population. The fitness crowd is a minority.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> She doesn't train at all. Her idea of working out is yoga in her basement once a month. It's depressing actually, there isn't enough women who care about their bodies it seems. It's all crash diets and bogus workout routines that don't work u less you commit to the life style.


Marketing knows that staying in shape requires effort and targets ppl by making it sound so simple. Criminal really. 

Twist. Btw you are not a cub but a puma!!!

----------


## boz

> How old is your BF? I'm 46 and been having a tough last three months with depression and getting back on my diet. I started some t400 to give me a push and seems to be working. Also, I have developed bad allergies that make me so tired. My wife, 35, is in her second week of Var and, we workout together, I really like that. She's in charge of diet and pushes me to eat better. Just give him positive encouragement. *I hate to say it but, with all the younger dudes at our gym, I make myself go. Lol*


Never let your age discourage your goals, i see this time and time again at my gym, guys around your age that look at me with doubt and just feeling sorry for themselves. What they have to remember is im in my prime, 1 day i will be there age and it maybe vice versa, also i take aas, when there sitting there asking themselves how come i dont look like that anymore, they neglect all these factors as to why they feel this way. I maybe over analyzing it, but a person facial expressions paints a thousand words. 

Be realistic with your goals and take into consideration your limits, dont worry about egotistical whipper snappers like myself or guys my age, you just worry about you and enjoy what you do. Take all the support you can get from your wife, because she sounds like a great catch, and if your not doing it for her, your doing it for you! Also consider a good PT if you need a push.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> x2 I feel the same exact way. It's not just women, it's guys too. Look at the general population. The fitness crowd is a minority.


We were just talking about this

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Never let your age discourage your goals, i see this time and time again at my gym, guys around your age that look at me with doubt and just feeling sorry for themselves. What they have to remember is im in my prime, 1 day i will be there age and it maybe vice versa, also i take aas, when there sitting there asking themselves how come i dont look like that anymore, they neglect all these factors as to why they feel this way. I maybe over analyzing it, but a person facial expressions paints a thousand words. 
> 
> Be realistic with your goals and take into consideration your limits, dont worry about egotistical whipper snappers like myself or guys my age, you just worry about you and enjoy what you do. Take all the support you can get from your wife, because she sounds like a great catch, and if your not doing it for her, your doing it for you! Also consider a good PT if you need a push.


I agree with you a hundred percent... Taking it a step farther though. Some of those people might wonder why they never looked liked that. If they felt in their prime they couldn't look like that, then that is going to take a harder toll on someone whos past their prime and could never look that way. It becomes a thing where someone is envious or hates you for no reason. Then again they don't know what goes in to it.

----------


## boz

> I agree with you a hundred percent...* Taking it a step farther though*. Some of those people might wonder why they never looked liked that. If they felt in their prime they couldn't look like that, then that is going to take a harder toll on someone whos past their prime and could never look that way. It becomes a thing where someone is envious or hates you for no reason. Then again they don't know what goes in to it.


My mind can definitely wonder. The dedication and sacrifices i put into was everything, its a pity that we breed with emotions of jealousy, even at times im guilty, hate is a strong word and it blows my mind away how someone can give you such treatment over what you have put your heart and soul into.

Ok this thread has been hijacked enough now, back to the log of why we are here.

----------


## twitz

[QUOTE=boz;6362340]My mind can definitely wonder. The dedication and sacrifices i put into was everything, its a pity that we breed with emotions of jealousy, even at times im guilty, hate is a strong word and it blows my mind away how someone can give you such treatment over what you have put your heart and soul into.QUOTE]


When it comes to BBing, fitness, or any sport for that matter, people just become competitive. When people become competitive it can often lead to jealousy, and in the case of BBing you dont have team members to blame a failure on. In this sport your results are based on you, how hard you train, diet etc. Some people only do half of the puzzle and expect to look like fitness pro. Sadly, some people let their jealousy and insecurities drive them so mad that they hate someone for their accomplishments. Its easier to do that then to accept your own weaknesses and to work on them.

Personally, I admire almost everyone at my gym. All for different reasons, but its really amazing to watch people get results from all of their hard efforts. When I see someone working hard I feed off of their energy.

----------


## twitz

Saturday - Jan. 26th - Day 13

Shoulders  :Smilie: 

DB press
22.5 x 15
30 x 15
35 x 12
40 x 6
35 x 11

Plate loaded machine press
35 x 20
45 x 15
55 x 12

Machine side lateral raise /SS/ upright rows
50 x 12 /SS/ 40 x 12
3 sets

Behind neck presses on smith machine
35 x 15
55 x 15
75 x 8, drop - 55 x 10, drop - 35 x 13

Rear delt flyes - hands in 3 positions
40 x 12 - each positions
25 x 15 - focus on squeeze for 5 secs

Same day I was complaining that my BF was slacking he put up 100 lbs on his DB presses. 5 clean reps, super proud moment  :Smilie: !



Sunday Jan 27 - Day 14 - Quads

Box squats 
135 x 10-15
5 sets

Linear Hack squat machine
90 x 15
140 x 15
180 x 15
230 x 12

Single leg extensions - focus on squeeze
40 x 15 per side
50 x 15 per side
60 x 15 per side

Hip aductor
115 x 15
3 sets

----------


## twitz

As of yesterday my weight was up 4 lbs. 

It's -32 here today... burrrr

----------


## Soar

> As of yesterday my weight was up 4 lbs.
> 
> It's -32 here today... burrrr


Bah I don't have to experience that cold for another week.. I much prefer the warmth of Calgary at the moment lol

----------


## yourmom

How's your strength? my wife is out lifting our teenager.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## twitz

> Bah I don't have to experience that cold for another week.. I much prefer the warmth of Calgary at the moment lol


My 1st Alberta winter  :Depressed: 




> How's your strength? my wife is out lifting our teenager.


My strength is starting to go up. I'm cross dominant so I have to be really careful to watch my form as I lift heavier. My mind is telling me "more, more, more!" but I make myself stay at a fairly heavy (to me) weight, activate the muscle being worked and I do lot's of squeezes.

You should get your wife to try some 5 sec holds at the end of each exercise. Maybe have her try the last 5 reps with a 5 sec hold. Really gives you a nice pumped up feeling while on var.

----------


## Soar

> My 1st Alberta winter 
> 
> My strength is starting to go up. I'm cross dominant so I have to be really careful to watch my form as I lift heavier. My mind is telling me "more, more, more!" but I make myself stay at a fairly heavy (to me) weight, activate the muscle being worked and I do lot's of squeezes.
> 
> You should get your wife to try some 5 sec holds at the end of each exercise. Maybe have her try the last 5 reps with a 5 sec hold. Really gives you a nice pumped up feeling while on var.


Took me a while to get my form proper. Without guidance I was lifting as heavy as possible. Once I backed off I gained way more. 

Hope the weather hasn't left you with cabin fervor lol.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Took me a while to get my form proper. Without guidance I was lifting as heavy as possible. Once I backed off I gained way more.
> 
> Hope the weather hasn't left you with cabin fervor lol.


It's a reminder that quality > quantity!!!

----------


## Soar

> It's a reminder that quality > quantity!!!


Absolutely! The biggest mistake I see at the gym everyday.

----------


## twitz

> Took me a while to get my form proper. Without guidance I was lifting as heavy as possible. Once I backed off I gained way more. 
> 
> Hope the weather hasn't left you with cabin fervor lol.


I always have to watch myself with this! Now I just keep things lighter, focus on whatever muscle I'm working and activate it the best I can.

----------


## twitz

> It's a reminder that quality > quantity!!!





> Absolutely! The biggest mistake I see at the gym everyday.


Sometimes it does make me laugh  :Smilie: 

There's a fella at my gym, he racks up 5 plates, squats down about an inch and he's good to go. He preachers 100lb DB's but uses his free arm to help get the DB back up. I admire his effort and to attempt that takes guts/agression but I would be more amazed if he lightened up a tad and did some clean solid reps  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Back - Day 17

Seated row
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
85 x 12 - 3 sec squeeze

Plate loaded lat pull machine
45 x 12 per side
45 x 15 X 2 sets

Plate loaded row pulls (pulling up)
45 x 15 per side
70 x 12 per side X 2

Lat pulldowns
70 x 15
85 x 10 behind neck /SS/ 85 x 10 wide grip /SS/ 85 x 10 reverse close grip X 2 sets
85 x 15 reverse close grip X 2 sets

DB row - laying reverse on bench w/ feetup /SS/ BB row
20 x 15 /SS/ 65 x 15 
3 sets

----------


## largerthannormal

Hey, i didnt see, did you start the peps already?? if so hows it goin?

----------


## largerthannormal

> Sometimes it does make me laugh 
> 
> There's a fella at my gym, he racks up 5 plates, squats down about an inch and he's good to go. He preachers 100lb DB's but uses his free arm to help get the DB back up. I admire his effort and to attempt that takes guts/agression but I would be more amazed if he lightened up a tad and did some clean solid reps


LMAO we got tons of those guys.!! im going to try and record a few pretty soon.. so far the 7 plates per side shoulder shrug sub 200lb dude is pretty hilarious.

----------


## twitz

> Hey, i didnt see, did you start the peps already?? if so hows it goin?


Yup! Started them about a week & a half ago. It's going good so far. I gave myself a nasty bruise on the 2nd day but I seem to have the injections down now.

----------


## twitz

> LMAO we got tons of those guys.!! im going to try and record a few pretty soon.. so far the 7 plates per side shoulder shrug sub 200lb dude is pretty hilarious.


LOL... you'll have to try to get a video

----------


## ironbeck

My wife is considering a var cycle so I'm really interested in your progress and your sides. Pls keep up the good work and the detail in your feelings, progress and sides, tks/

----------


## -Ender-

> As of yesterday my weight was up 4 lbs. 
> 
> It's -32 here today... burrrr


keep up the good work! everything reads solid. glad you are enjoying the ride.

Sorry about the temps. -10 here

----------


## twitz

> My wife is considering a var cycle so I'm really interested in your progress and your sides. Pls keep up the good work and the detail in your feelings, progress and sides, tks/


Yes, for sure. I hope it can help her with her decision  :Smilie: 




> keep up the good work! everything reads solid. glad you are enjoying the ride.
> 
> Sorry about the temps. -10 here


Thank you! 

Only -1 here today. Lovin that!

----------


## yourmom

Wondering, Do women have to use a PCT and why? My wife is doing 25mg per day, she wont go higher than that. She's had no sides other than being horny all the time(is that really a side though lol)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wondering, Do women have to use a PCT and why? My wife is doing 25mg per day, she wont go higher than that. She's had no sides other than being horny all the time(is that really a side though lol)


25 mg of anavar ????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 25 mg of anavar????


And does your gal workout. I am interested bc I can't workout for other good 4-5 mo after being off workouts since September. I have gained 8 nasty lbs. everyone says to save the anavar till can lift. Thinking on clen tho. 

Thx for letting me ask these ? In your thread gf!

----------


## twitz

> Wondering, Do women have to use a PCT and why? My wife is doing 25mg per day, she wont go higher than that. She's had no sides other than being horny all the time(is that really a side though lol)


People are all over the place with this. Electra has a var log here and she did PCT so you can read up on it there. The thing to consider is estrogen rebound, dropping the var will make test levels drop suddenly and estrogen may increase to counteract this. Personally, I am going to taper down my var and use a test-support supplement. Last time I used Bridge, this time I will be using Hemotest 2XC.

I call that a benefit  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> And does your gal workout. I am interested bc I can't workout for other good 4-5 mo after being off workouts since September. I have gained 8 nasty lbs. everyone says to save the anavar till can lift. Thinking on clen tho. 
> 
> Thx for letting me ask these ? In your thread gf!


Ask away! That's what this is for  :Smilie: 

I was just about to make a post about how I started this cycle with a higher BF than last time, my experience & thoughts... I'll get it up here soon  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> And does your gal workout. I am interested bc I can't workout for other good 4-5 mo after being off workouts since September. I have gained 8 nasty lbs. everyone says to save the anavar till can lift. Thinking on clen tho. 
> 
> Thx for letting me ask these ? In your thread gf!


Ask away! That's what this is for  :Smilie: 

I was just about to make a post about how I started this cycle with a higher BF than last time, my experience & thoughts... I'll get it up here soon  :Smilie:

----------


## yourmom

> 25 mg of anavar????


I'm really not sure, When I get home ill ask her about her total intake.

----------


## yourmom

> And does your gal workout. I am interested bc I can't workout for other good 4-5 mo after being off workouts since September. I have gained 8 nasty lbs. everyone says to save the anavar till can lift. Thinking on clen tho.
> 
> Thx for letting me ask these ? In your thread gf!


She works out every day. I suggested that she join the forum, she said she didn't have time. She has a busy work schedule.

----------


## twitz

*Day 18 - Chest*

So I'm switching up my training, today being the start of that. I will explain why in my next post, but it will will be more of a progressive resistance training program. High intensity and hopefuly increasing weight/strength. I have also changed my diet. Today was the first day with the new eating program and I liked it besides the lack of carbs leading up to my workout (I train late at night). I was a bit tired because of that but I am adjusted for today and will see ow that feels.

Incline press - this is done in 3 seat positions, low incline, middle incline, then the highest the bench will go while still being on a incline. 15 reps per seat adjust, partner adjusts seat, so zero rest. One total set would be 45 reps.
25lbs x 15 per position = 45 reps
45 sec rest
22.5 or 17.5 x 15 per position - I started to feel tired through my arms. I think from a fairly heavy back the day before and lack of carbs. = 45 reps
45 sec rest
17.5 or 15 lbs per postion = 45 reps

Close grip bench
65lbs x 15
45 sec rest
75lbs x 15
45 sec rest
95lbs x 15, drop 75 x 8, drop 65 x 6

Gaint set - Decline machine press / cable cross front top/ from bottom 
90lbs x 15 / 27.5lbs x 15 / 5lbs x 15
140lbs x 12 / 27.5 lbs x 15 / 7.5lbs x 15
180lbs x 3 - had to try this  :Smilie:  140lbs x 6 / 22.5lbs x 15 / 5lbs x 15

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Day 18 - Chest
> 
> So I'm switching up my training, today being the start of that. I will explain why in my next post, but it will will be more of a progressive resistance training program. High intensity and hopefuly increasing weight/strength. I have also changed my diet. Today was the first day with the new eating program and I liked it besides the lack of carbs leading up to my workout (I train late at night). I was a bit tired because of that but I am adjusted for today and will see ow that feels.
> 
> Incline press - this is done in 3 seat positions, low incline, middle incline, then the highest the bench will go while still being on a incline. 15 reps per seat adjust, partner adjusts seat, so zero rest. One total set would be 45 reps.
> 25lbs x 15 per position = 45 reps
> 45 sec rest
> 22.5 or 17.5 x 15 per position - I started to feel tired through my arms. I think from a fairly heavy back the day before and lack of carbs. = 45 reps
> 45 sec rest
> ...


Inspiring.

----------


## Soar

Impressive...

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> My 1st Alberta winter 
> 
> 
> 
> My strength is starting to go up. I'm cross dominant so I have to be really careful to watch my form as I lift heavier. My mind is telling me "more, more, more!" but I make myself stay at a fairly heavy (to me) weight, activate the muscle being worked and I do lot's of squeezes.
> 
> You should get your wife to try some 5 sec holds at the end of each exercise. Maybe have her try the last 5 reps with a 5 sec hold. Really gives you a nice pumped up feeling while on var.


Yeah when you come off... Wonder woman goes out the door. I can relate 100 percent to this and I kept going and coming off the aas I felt like a train wreck. I think you're def doing it much better than I did. I just wanted more and more and kept pushing. The aftermath I felt like I was in a car accident for a few days. You're doing good so keep it up!

----------


## twitz

Almost 3 weeks - update  :Smilie: 

Coming up to the 3 week mark and I am starting to feel things happening. I get a pretty good pump while Im training, I am getting a bit stronger, more aggressive in my workouts and have put on 6lbs. People have noticed it in my legs, stating that they look wider.

I have been feeling pretty good for the most part, but I did go through about 2-3 days of feeling a bit blah which dropped my motivation level and threw my diet a little off. I posted earlier about my BF having a hard time getting into his training/diet and I think that was rubbing off on me. He's coming around and that's super - I thank all of you for your help and support with that  :Smilie:  

Going through those couple of blah days I started thinking about my training and nutrition. The first time I ran var I was pretty lean and noticeably leaner within 4 weeks. I was also pretty vascular  veins in both biceps and shoulders without a pump on. This time I started with a higher BF  I had a few months off, then I did GVT and ate 3000-3500 cals/ day and had some extra BF from that. My goal with this cycle has been to add mass to my shoulders and legs, but I am feeling big and thats not making me happy. Its not the muscle, its the extra BF that Im not used to, so I have changed my training and diet up to lean me out and to see what I actually have built (I have gained about 30 lbs in the past year). 

So my new program (and I have done something similar before) is going to be high intensity. Progressive-Resistance-Training. Ouch! The thing that I like about this is that I feel worked/tired during my first exercise. I used to pre-exhaust the muscle I was working and had nice results with that. This will be similar.

Goals going into week #3

- Drop some BF and tighten up  currently 19-20% according to my BF machine
- Follow my new diet  time carbs accordingly  small cheat once a week & full cheat meal on weekend.
- Bring it in all my workouts  :Smilie:

----------


## yourmom

Nice! I like your detail.

----------


## t-dogg

She in beast mode  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Nice! I like your detail.


Thanks  :Smilie: 




> She in beast mode


She tryin'  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Friday - Feb 1 st - Hammies - Day # 19

Seated hamstring curl
50lbs x 100 reps  to pre-exhaust 

Leg press  feet high & wide
180lbs x 15
270lbs x 15 / drop 180 x 15 / drop 90 x 15
360lbs x 15

Laying hamstring curl
55lbs x 15 top contraction  15 bottom contraction  15 full movement
45lbs x 15 top contraction  15 bottom contraction  15 full movement  negatives on last few
60lbs x 12 top contraction  15 bottom contraction  15 full movement  negative on last rep

Plate loaded calve press
90lbs x 12
3 sets

----------


## twitz

I can't edit my posts, but the rest was about 45-60 secs between sets

----------


## t-dogg

I dont think Ive ever asked yet, but what is your end goal right now?

----------


## twitz

> I dont think Ive ever asked yet, but what is your end goal right now?


When I originally started it was to add a bit of size to my shoulders & legs. Earlier this week I was just feeling 'big' and changed things up a bit - post # 122. So now I am trying to lose a bit of BF and gain lean mass while I’m at it. I know it’s a hard thing to do, so I will be tracking my weight & BF weekly. I increased my intensity, more reps, drop sets etc. I also changed up my diet a bit too. I'm going to post that in the diet section to get some thoughts on it. I want my end result to be a ‘tight’ look, not a ‘big’ look if that makes sense?

To the ladies - woman can use anavar during a bulk or a cut - it's your diet and training that will determine your result. A few ladies have asked me if they should try anavar to lean out. Anavar will make you gain weight/mass - it is your diet and training program that will determine how it will look on you. Yes increasing your lbm burns more BF, but you need to work hard also. I know that competitors use it during prep to help preserve muscle during dieting and heavy cardio sessions. Do not look at their physiques and think that a cycle of anavar will make your look that way. They train all year, prep all year, and diet down for 12-16 weeks to look the way they do for that one big day.

----------


## kitstreasure

> To the ladies - woman can use anavar during a bulk or a cut - it's your diet and training that will determine your result. A few ladies have asked me if they should try anavar to lean out. Anavar will make you gain weight/mass - it is your diet and training program that will determine how it will look on you. Yes increasing your lbm burns more BF, but you need to work hard also. I know that competitors use it during prep to help preserve muscle during dieting and heavy cardio sessions. *Do not look at their physiques and think that a cycle of anavar will make your look that way. They train all year, prep all year, and diet down for 12-16 weeks to look the way they do for that one big day.*


Thank you very much for reminding us all of this, Twitz!

----------


## twitz

> Thank you very much for reminding us all of this, Twitz!


Hey you!  :Smilie: 

It's hard to keep that in mind sometimes!

----------


## twitz

*Saturday Feb 2nd - shoulders*

DB press
20lbs x 15
25lbs x 15 - 30lbs x 12 - 35lbs x 10
35lbs x 15 - 30lbs x 12 - 25lbs x 10
40lbs x 8

Cable lateral raise /SS/ face pulls
5lbs x 15 / 45 x 15
3 sets

Plate loaded machine press
90lbs x 12
70 lbs x 15
70 lbs x 12

Seated side lateral raise /SS/ 20 sec weighted holds
7.5lbs x 15 / 5lbs per side holds
3 sets

----------


## t-dogg

> Saturday Feb 2nd - shoulders
> 
> DB press
> 20lbs x 15
> 25lbs x 15 - 30lbs x 12 - 35lbs x 10
> 35lbs x 15 - 30lbs x 12 - 25lbs x 10
> 40lbs x 8
> 
> Cable lateral raise /SS/ face pulls
> ...


^^^^

When you going to be my work out partner!?!  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> ^^^^
> 
> When you going to be my work out partner!?!


Hey! Anytime!  :Smilie: 

Sunday Feb 3rd - quads

I thought the gym was open till 10, got there at 8:32 and found out it was closing at 9. Oops! So the fella and I moved pretty quickly. Still managed to get the leg day waddle before leaving  :Smilie: 

Hack squats - narrow stance to target quads more
180lbs x 15
270lbs x 15
270lbs x 15

Leg press - narrow stance
180lbs x 20
270lbs x 15
360lbs x 15
360lbs x 15

Leg extensions
80lbs x 15
100lbs x 15, then 3 with squeeze
100lbs x 15 - last 2 were just made, drop 40lbs x 5 with 5 sec hold

Today was day # 21 with the var. Coming into this week I am starting a new diet to lean out a bit. I got lots of terrific help in the nutrition section!  :Smilie: . I'll post it in here a bit later. I'll also update my weight, measurements etc sometime tonight.

Happy Monday everyone!  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

Tuesday Feb 5 - back

Close grip Pulldowns
80lbs x 15
100lbs x 15
120lbs x 12
140lbs x 5, 100lbs x 10

Wide grip Pulldowns
100lbs x 12
80lbs x 15 
70lbs x 15 w/ squeezes 

DB rows
35lbs x 15
45lbs x 15
35lbs x 15 w/ squeezes

Plate loaded Pulldowns 
90lbs x 15 X 2 sets
90lbs x 12 -rest pause- 90lbs x 8

Rear delts
15-20lbs x 15 in all 3 hand positions - 45 reps total
3 sets

----------


## t-dogg

> Hey! Anytime! 
> 
> Sunday Feb 3rd - quads
> 
> I thought the gym was open till 10, got there at 8:32 and found out it was closing at 9. Oops! So the fella and I moved pretty quickly. Still managed to get the leg day waddle before leaving 
> 
> Hack squats - narrow stance to target quads more
> 180lbs x 15
> 270lbs x 15
> ...




Great! I now have another reason to go back to Canada.  :Smilie:

----------


## ma_fighter

Wicked log!  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Wicked log!


Thank you! :Smilie: 




> Great! I now have another reason to go back to Canada.


 :Smilie: . Let me know when you're on your way...lol

----------


## twitz

> - 150lbs
> - BF - 22%
> 
> Current measurments:
> 
> Neck - 13.2
> Shoulders - 39.5
> Chest - 37.2
> Waist - 30.5
> ...


Updates as of Feb 5 - about 3 weeks

Weight - 156
BF - about 20%

Shoulders - 40.4
Arm (L) - 12.5
Arm (R) - 12.8
Upper chest - 37.3
Lower chest (bust) - 37.1
Navel - 30.5
Hips - 41.0
Thigh (L) - 24.0
Thigh (R) - 23.8
Calve (L) - 14.8
Calve (R) - 14.3

----------


## kitstreasure

One foot in front of the other, Twitz, like you just told me. Do it one day at a time, hon.

----------


## twitz

> One foot in front of the other, Twitz, like you just told me. Do it one day at a time, hon.


You got it!!

----------


## twitz

> Updates as of Feb 5 - about 3 weeks
> 
> Weight - 156
> BF - about 20%
> 
> Shoulders - 40.4
> Arm (L) - 12.5
> Arm (R) - 12.8
> Upper chest - 37.3
> ...


Small changes over the past 3 weeks. The width around my shoulders is up about an inch, and my hips about 2 (my hip measurement includes my booty.. And that's bigger for sure), my arms and calves are also up and my weight is up about 6lbs though my body fat dropped a tiny bit.

Like I said before, I was aiming to gain in my shoulders and legs, so I'm happy with the change. But now I'm changing the program and diet up to lean me out. These measurements will be the start of that and how I will track if I'm doing everything right.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Small changes over the past 3 weeks. The width around my shoulders is up about an inch, and my hips about 2 (my hip measurement includes my booty.. And that's bigger for sure), my arms and calves are also up and my weight is up about 6lbs though my body fat dropped a tiny bit.
> 
> Like I said before, I was aiming to gain in my shoulders and legs, so I'm happy with the change. But now I'm changing the program and diet up to lean me out. These measurements will be the start of that and how I will track if I'm doing everything right.


Hey lady. How long r u ur running the cycle?

----------


## -Ender-

everything is reading well! good to see things on the up and up.

----------


## twitz

> Hey lady. How long r u ur running the cycle?


12 weeks. 29.76% through right now  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## twitz

> everything is reading well! good to see things on the up and up.


Thanks Mister!  :Smilie:

----------


## -Ender-

no ma'am. thank you.

----------


## twitz

Thursday Feb. 7th - Day 25 -- Hamstring Day

Seated Hamstring curl
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 12
85 x 15

Laying Hamstring curl 
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 10, 70 x 6
85 x 12

Hack squat - high wide & deep
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 10, 90 x 15

SLDL - slow
70 x 15
110 x 10
70 x 15

Laying Hamstring curl - elbows on bench
55 x 15 - slow & squeezing
3 sets


*** About 3.5 weeks with the Anavar now. I stilll feel pretty good during my workouts even though I have decreased calories. I have a few little picks on my chest and maybe two on my shoulders/back. Not quite pimples just little red dots. My face is more oily then usual and I'm using blotting papers about twice a day now. Those are the only 'sides' I'm experiencing right now.

----------


## boz

Good to hear your feeling "pretty good" twitz, it sounds as though there is still improvement on how you feel each day, and as we all know this takes time. As far as sides go, it could be alot worse, im happy for you thats the only side effects you have copped. I certainly dont think accutane would be necessary, as we have chatted about previously, unless of course the severity raises astonishingly. 

Overall i been reading most posts, you seem to be going well keep it up and as for your workout logs, dam i give u credit you have done your research and knows what works best for you.

Forgive my ignorance if you have said before, how many weeks total you running for?

----------


## twitz

> Good to hear your feeling "pretty good" twitz, it sounds as though there is still improvement on how you feel each day, and as we all know this takes time. As far as sides go, it could be alot worse, im happy for you thats the only side effects you have copped. I certainly dont think accutane would be necessary, as we have chatted about previously, unless of course the severity raises astonishingly. 
> 
> Overall i been reading most posts, you seem to be going well keep it up and as for your workout logs, dam i give u credit you have done your research and knows what works best for you.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance if you have said before, how many weeks total you running for?


Hey Boz!! Thank you  :Smilie:  I'm totally OK with the sides so far. I think the B5 is helping A LOT. I but 10grms in my shake each morning. I'm super anal about my skin and pimples so even the slightest mark and I'm treating it. So far so good  :Smilie: 

I'm running it for 12 weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

*Friday Feb. 8th - Day 26 and Chest day* 

Bench
warm up with bar weight x 30 & some stretching
65lbs x 20
115lbs x 12
135lbs - my goal so I had to try it. I'll say 1.5 reps...lol

Well, I got 1 solid rep, had a little help from my spotter towards the end of the 2nd rep & he did help me on the 3rd. I think I psyched myself out a bit too. People were starting to watch me and I really don't like that. I'm the girl with the baggy or long selved shirt on & ball cap. Don't like the glares... It's like I got it up & got nervous. Will have to work on that...

drop from the 135, 95lbs x 12, drop, 65lbs x 12, drop,45lbs x 20

Incline DB press
27.5lbs x 15 -slow movement & squeezing
3 sets

Decline plate loaded machine
90lbs x 15
140lbs x 15
140lbs x 12

Cable Flyes - lower
20lbs x 15
3 sets with squeezes

I found that I was starting to get tired after the first exercise. I think it's just the decrease in calories and training so late. Next week I am going to add in a few cardio sessions so it will most likely get even worse...lol... Oh the fun!!  :Smilie: 

I hope that everyone has a fantastic weekend!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> *Friday Feb. 8th - Day 26 and Chest day* 
> 
> Bench
> warm up with bar weight x 30 & some stretching
> 65lbs x 20
> 115lbs x 12
> 135lbs - my goal so I had to try it. I'll say 1.5 reps...lol
> 
> Well, I got 1 solid rep, had a little help from my spotter towards the end of the 2nd rep & he did help me on the 3rd. I think I psyched myself out a bit too. People were starting to watch me and I really don't like that. I'm the girl with the baggy or long selved shirt on & ball cap. Don't like the glares... It's like I got it up & got nervous. Will have to work on that...
> ...


You're doing awesome! I wish you lived near me so we could workout together!

----------


## yourmom

Do you experience the shakes with var? My wife does, I suspect she's not eating enough.

----------


## twitz

> You're doing awesome! I wish you lived near me so we could workout together!


Me toooooo!! That would be awesome  :Smilie: 




> Do you experience the shakes with var? My wife does, I suspect she's not eating enough.


No, not at all. I eat a lot though, that's never an issue for me. How much is she taking and what is her diet like? Is she taking clen or a fat burner?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Me toooooo!! That would be awesome 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all. I eat a lot though, that's never an issue for me. How much is she taking and what is her diet like? Is she taking clen or a fat burner?


Yeah it def would be! Yeah shakes on var ... I'm lucky if Ivan stay awake on anavar all I want to do is sleep lol the shakes is the last thing I get.... Maybe got clenbuterol pills instead of anavar.

----------


## boz

> Hey Boz!! Thank you  I'm totally OK with the sides so far. I think the B5 is helping A LOT. I but 10grms in my shake each morning. I'm super anal about my skin and pimples so even the slightest mark and I'm treating it. So far so good 
> 
> I'm running it for 12 weeks


Good woman keep it up!

----------


## t-dogg

> Friday Feb. 8th - Day 26 and Chest day 
> 
> Bench
> warm up with bar weight x 30 & some stretching
> 65lbs x 20
> 115lbs x 12
> 135lbs - my goal so I had to try it. I'll say 1.5 reps...lol
> 
> Well, I got 1 solid rep, had a little help from my spotter towards the end of the 2nd rep & he did help me on the 3rd. I think I psyched myself out a bit too. People were starting to watch me and I really don't like that. I'm the girl with the baggy or long selved shirt on & ball cap. Don't like the glares... It's like I got it up & got nervous. Will have to work on that...
> ...


Oh snap!  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Where's twitz?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Where's twitz?


I've been wondering as well!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I've been wondering as well!


She's m.i.a. Until further notice...

----------


## Soar

She'll be back, she owes me a workout routine! Lol

----------


## twitz

yes soar I do!!

sorry guys, I caught this nasty flu and haven't worked out since Saturday. it's killing me. feeling much better now so I'm going to hit up the gym tonight. thanks for checking in!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> yes soar I do!!
> 
> sorry guys, I caught this nasty flu and haven't worked out since Saturday. it's killing me. feeling much better now so I'm going to hit up the gym tonight. thanks for checking in!


Glad you feel better.. I was starting worry my anabolic buddy was Mia lol

----------


## Soar

Glad you're still kickin! If its anything like what I've been trying to kick its going to be around for a while. Almost two weeks for me now.

----------


## twitz

> Glad you feel better.. I was starting worry my anabolic buddy was Mia lol


Awe  :Smilie:  Thank you! we'll see how tonight goes... hopefully I'm anabolic enough to push through...lol! Great avatar girl!!!  :Smilie: 




> Glad you're still kickin! If its anything like what I've been trying to kick its going to be around for a while. Almost two weeks for me now.


I think YOU gave it to me... we had a lot of contact last week... LOL... I hope you're better soon!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Thanks I was tired of everyone asking what I look like.., but I'm no where close to where I want to be

----------


## -Ender-

> Awe  Thank you! we'll see how tonight goes... hopefully I'm anabolic enough to push through...lol! Great avatar girl!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> I think YOU gave it to me... *we had a lot of contact last week*... LOL... I hope you're better soon!


holding my tongue.



hang in ther with the reguard to the flu. makes it tough, try not to over do it. gotta heal

----------


## Soar

> holding my tongue.
> 
> hang in ther with the reguard to the flu. makes it tough, try not to over do it. gotta heal


^lol was waiting for someone to catch that.

----------


## twitz

> holding my tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> hang in ther with the reguard to the flu. makes it tough, try not to over do it. gotta heal


Thanks Ender  :Smilie: 




> ^lol was waiting for someone to catch that.


I was just kidding around about Soar giving me the flu - I knew he had it pretty bad last week and we talked for a min about cardio. We didn't actually meet up (sorry for the joke Soar, I wouldn't want to get you in trouble :Smilie: 

Last night I did arms. It went ok, but wasn't feeling the best. It is the first time I actually did just an arm day since I started. It was day 32 on the var.

Today will be better!

----------


## Soar

It was power of persuasion  :Frown:  almost better now.. Gah

----------


## twitz

Friday Feb. 15th - Chest day

Bench
45 x 20
65 x 20
95 x 15
115 x 6, drop, 95 x 6, 65 x 10

Decline plate loaded machine
90 x 15
140 x 12
140 x 10
90 x 15

DB flyes
17.5 x 15
3 sets

DB press
20 x 20
30 x 15
2 sets

Cable flyes
20 x 15
3 sets

----------


## boz

Glad to see your feeling better twitz. You got a workout in.

----------


## twitz

> Glad to see your feeling better twitz. You got a workout in.


Hey boz! Thanks  :Smilie: . Felt sooo much better during last nights workout  :Smilie: 

Saturday Feb 16th - back

Lat Pulldowns
70lbs x 20
85lbs x 15
100lbs x 12
100lbs x 10, drop, 85lbs x 8, drop, 70lbs x 10

Plate loaded Pulldown machine
90lbs x 15
110lbs x 12
140lbs x 10
90lbs x 15 - slow 

Plate loaded seated row - did 1 side at a time and kept it pretty slow
45lbs x 12
70lbs x 12
2 sets

Rack pulls /SS/ with DB row
Rack pulls used to be my fav exercise about a year ago, but there is only one rack at my new gym and it's always busy. I found that my grip was giving out around every 2-3 reps. I can't wait to get back into them and bring my grips next time. Kept it light last night. 
135lbs x 15 /SS/ 35lbs x 12 per side
155lbs x 12 /SS/ 35lbs x 12 per side 
2sets

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!

----------


## twitz

Sunday Feb 17 - legs

Squats - wide stance
45 x 20
60 x 15
155 x 12
175 x 12

Hack squats - narrow stance
180 x 15
230 x 15
280 x 10

Leg press - narrow stance
270 x 15
360 x 12
360 x 12

Hamstring curls - 30 sec rests
65 x 15
85 x 12
65 x 15

Happy Monday everyone!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I see you are recovered! You go girl !!!

----------


## twitz

> I see you are recovered! You go girl !!!


Hey girl, thanks! Love the new avatar  :Smilie: 

Monday - Feb 18th - Shoulders

DB press
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 11
30 x 12

Plate loaded machine press
70 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 10, drop 70 x 8

Rear delt flye
40 x 15 per side
3 sets

Lateral machine press
40 x 15
50 x 12
40 x 15

Front raise /SS/ bent over rear delt DB
10 x 15 /SS 7.5 x 15
3 sets

Coming close to half way through my cycle. I'm certainly feeling a lot bigger. Most of my hoodies (which were a bit loose) are tight now. My pants are tighter, I can't fit into any of my jeans at all. I had to buy some stretch dress pants for work, or wear a skirt. Somedays I even wear my lulus with a longer shirt. I haven't checked my weight or my BF, but I will do that in the next few days.

Now that I'm over the flu, I am feeling so much better!!! I'm just starting to get back on track with my diet and it feels good to have a plan again  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sunday Feb 17 - legs
> 
> Squats - wide stance
> 45 x 20
> 60 x 15
> 155 x 12
> 175 x 12
> 
> Hack squats - narrow stance
> ...


Looks like your bak on the grind! I would like to point out how bad a$$ your leg workout is! I can think of several guys at my gym who wouldn't last through that! Keep killing it!

----------


## twitz

> Looks like your bak on the grind! I would like to point out how bad a$$ your leg workout is! I can think of several guys at my gym who wouldn't last through that! Keep killing it!


Hi Big Z!  :Welcome:  Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

*Tuesday Feb 19th - Day 37 & Arm day*

DB extension
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15

Cable curls
42.5 x 15
37.5 x 15
37.5 x 15

Skull crushers /SS/ close grip press
40 x 15 /SS/ 40 x 15
50 x 15 /SS/ 50 x 15
50 x 12 /SS/ 50 x 15

BB Preacher curls
40 x 15
50 x 15 - 3 'pumps' at top
50 x 13 - 2 'pumps' at top

Cable pushdowns
37.5 x 15 - slow & squeezing
3 sets

Seated DB curls
15 x 15
3 sets

The weight didn't feel heavy tonight, but I was getting some painful pumps. I am going to up my taurine today.

----------


## ghettoboyd

glad to see you are better now and back at it...you are in the home stretch now...go get it girl!...

----------


## Buster Brown

Looks like some pretty solid workouts! Keep up the good work. "Some call it a workout.....I call it Church"

----------


## kitstreasure

Awesome work, T! Keep it up, girl!

----------


## twitz

> glad to see you are better now and back at it...you are in the home stretch now...go get it girl!...


Thanks GB!!  :Smilie: 




> Looks like some pretty solid workouts! Keep up the good work. "Some call it a workout.....I call it Church"


Haha!! Love it, and thank you  :Smilie: 




> Awesome work, T! Keep it up, girl!


Thanks Miss!

Wed. Feb 20th - off day

I actually started a period yesterday. This is super freaking weird as I do not get them and was on day 38 of anavar . Not sure what's going on there  :Frown: .

----------


## twitz

Friday Feb. 22 - Back Day & Day #40

Seated row EZ bar attachment (not sure the real name for this one...)
70 x 15
85 x 15
70 x 15 - slow

Lat pulldowns - wide grip - pause at contraction
70 x 15
3 sets

Rack pulls
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 10 (did a rest-pause at 6 & 8)

Plate loaded row
45 per side x 15
70 per side x 15
45 per side x 15 - super slow

Cable pulldown
70 x 15
2 sets

Updates for girls wondering about var - Day 40 - My weight is up a total of 8 lbs now. The period thing has seemed to stop, happy about that. My face still gets a little oily, but blot papers work great. I have one pimple on my back, which I treated and it's going away pretty quickly. My only other 'side' is my clit is more sensitive and I don't consider that a bad thing. If any ladies have any questions I would be more than happy to answer what I can  :Smilie: 

Have a great weekend everyone!!

----------


## kitstreasure

I have one: Are you working as hard as you possibly can? Are you going beyond what you think is your 'all'?

----------


## twitz

> I have one: Are you working as hard as you possibly can? Are you going beyond what you think is your 'all'?


Hard for me to answer. I ALWAYS feel like I could have done better, worked harder, did something different to get better results. In my training I push it, to the point I usually need a spotter for the last couple of reps, but I always want more. There's other things I could do better, diet wise and I could start some cardio sessions. The thing is, I'm not in a rush, and I can work on leaning out after I make some gains. 


*Sat. Feb 23 - shoulders*

DB press
22.5 x 15
30 x 15
40 x 12
45 x 6, drop, 30 x 6

Cable upright row /SS/ cable side laterals
35 x 15 / 10 x 15 per side
3 sets

Plate loaded press
50 x 15
70 x 15
90 x 12
70 x 15

Side lateral machine
30 - 40 x 15
3 sets

Rear delt flye
35 - 40 x 15
3sets

----------


## twitz

Sunday - legs 

Thanks to Big Z and the people who helped him put this together  :Smilie: 

Squats - 10 x 10 - I wasn't really sure what weight I could use to get all sets in, will know better for next time  :Smilie: 
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10 - 8 sets at this weight

Hack squat
90 x 15 - 2 sets
270 x 10, drop, 180 x 10 drop, 90 x 10 - 2 sets of this

Laying hamstring curls /SS/ leg extensions - I had to SS because I was running out of time
80 x 12 / 100 x 12 
3 sets

Seated plate Calve press / SS/ Calve raise on linear hack machine
45 x 12 / 50 x 12
3 sets

This leg workout was Killer, my legs were super pumped! Thanks Big Z!!

----------


## CanYouDigIt

gotta question for your workouts, are you trying to gain bigger by any chance? or slimming down?

----------


## twitz

> gotta question for your workouts, are you trying to gain bigger by any chance? or slimming down?


Hey! I've been working on getting bigger for awhile now. Went from 125ish to 158. My goal was to add some mass to my shoulders & legs (my back & arms where always a stronger point), which is happening, but I am slowly losing BF too. Sorry for the confusing answer, but I am trying to grow in certain areas, while leaning out it others. Just trying to get everything to have an even look. Any thoughts on that? Thanks for stoping in  :Smilie:

----------


## kitstreasure

More awesome work in here, Twitz. Keep it up!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sunday - legs
> 
> Thanks to Big Z and the people who helped him put this together 
> 
> Squats - 10 x 10 - I wasn't really sure what weight I could use to get all sets in, will know better for next time 
> 95 x 10
> 115 x 10
> 135 x 10 - 8 sets at this weight
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it! I have legs tonight! Should be painfully fun. Keep killing it Twitz

----------


## ironman1982

Good job twitz keep doing what your doing  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Good job twitz keep doing what your doing


Hey Ironman  :Welcome: 

Thank you!

----------


## twitz

*Tuesday Feb. 26. - Chest* 

Bench
70 x 20
95 x 15
115 x 6, 95 x 6
95 x 12

Decline press
90 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 15

Incline DB flyes
15 x 20
20 x 15
20 x 15

Decline cable flyes 
17.5 x 15
22.5 x 12
17.5 x 15
17.5 x 15

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Another solid looking workout. Your back is looking awesome! I'm starting to think you really DLB! Lol keep it up

----------


## twitz

> Another solid looking workout. Your back is looking awesome! I'm starting to think you really DLB! Lol keep it up


Thanks Big Guy! Means a lot  :Smilie: 

I love watching her videos, she's incredible!

----------


## Knockout_Power

5 pages... Impressive diet and routines...

Sub'd

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Seriously your back looks amazing! Great job!

----------


## twitz

> 5 pages... Impressive diet and routines...
> 
> Sub'd


Hey KP! Thank you!




> Seriously your back looks amazing! Great job!


Thanks girl! You'll have to let me know how things are going for you! 

*Thursday Feb 28th - Back*

Lat Pulldowns - wide grip
70 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

Machine Pulldowns - narrow grip
45 x 15
50 x 15 
45 x 12

Seated row - wide
70 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

Seated row - narrow
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 8, 70 x 10

Plate loaded machine row
45 x 15 per side
70 x 12 per side
70 x 15 per side

Rack pulls
115 x 15
185 x 15
255 x 8, rest pause x 3

The var is certainly making me want to go heavier than this, I'm just really trying to watch my form and keep things slow /squeezing. 

Have a great day everyone!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey KP! Thank you!
> 
> Thanks girl! You'll have to let me know how things are going for you!
> 
> Thursday Feb 28th - Back
> 
> Lat Pulldowns - wide grip
> 70 x 15
> 85 x 15
> ...


When your cycle complete???? Looking good as always!!!

----------


## twitz

> When your cycle complete???? Looking good as always!!!


I have about 6 more weeks. I'm at the 6 week mark now... just half way through  :Smilie: 

Thanks Girly! You're looking great yourself  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have about 6 more weeks. I'm at the 6 week mark now... just half way through 
> 
> Thanks Girly! You're looking great yourself


I will start a cycle later this year after shoulder rehab. It will be my first.  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> I will start a cycle later this year after shoulder rehab. It will be my first.


I'll be watching out for it! I know you'll do great  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> *Sat. Feb 23 - shoulders*
> 
> DB press
> 22.5 x 15
> 30 x 15
> 40 x 12
> 45 x 6, drop, 30 x 6





> *Tuesday Feb. 26. - Chest* 
> 
> Bench
> 70 x 20
> 95 x 15
> 115 x 6, 95 x 6
> 95 x 12


I find this interesting... 45lb DB on shoulders is very impressive, I am wondering why 135 wont go for you. Which area are you more concerned about building/being strong?

(just a curiousity question, not insulting your program)

----------


## twitz

> I find this interesting... 45lb DB on shoulders is very impressive, I am wondering why 135 wont go for you. Which area are you more concerned about building/being strong?
> 
> (just a curiousity question, not insulting your program)


Hey KP  :Waving:  I would never find it insulting, I appreciate it  :Smilie: 

Kind of a long answer to that, but its been an on-going struggle

My shoulders have been an issue for me, I had a lot of built up scar tissue from an old car accident and from pitching for years. I spent quite a lot of time working with a trainer and trying to break down some of the adhesions and scar tissue and during that time I learned that I was cross dominant and trap dominant. So I push more with my bottom left side, and my top right side. In a lot of my exercises my traps were over compensating for my weaker areas. All so bad when you have an interest in bodybuilding and you want an aesthetic look! I pretty much spent 8 months, 5 days a week working on this and trying to reset my natural mechanics.

Even with all my efforts, my left trap still creeps up when I go to heavy or I get tired. I constantly have to remind myself to pull it back down and to retract my scap.

OK, back to your question  That was my first time playing with 45s. I was quite happy when I reached the 40s. I would LOVE to build my shoulders and have a more capped look. I find that as soon as I hit the 115-120ish mark on bench I feel my left trap wanting to creep up. I have tried 135 and was ok for 2, needed help on the 3rd. I watch videos where girls lift their hips up and position their feet back. I havent tried this stance yet, Im thinking that it would help me control the shoulder/trap thing  Any thoughts or ideas?

----------


## twitz

Here's a pic that my trainer sent me one day that he was impressed at how even my shoulders were getting (even though the left it still up a bit). Just to give you an idea... there used to be about a 2 inch difference  :Frown: 

It's been a big set back in terms of how hard I work and how I develop

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Hey KP  I would never find it insulting, I appreciate it 
> 
> Kind of a long answer to that, but it’s been an on-going struggle…
> 
> My shoulders have been an issue for me, I had a lot of built up scar tissue from an old car accident and from pitching for years. I spent quite a lot of time working with a trainer and trying to break down some of the adhesions and scar tissue and during that time I learned that I was cross dominant and trap dominant. So I push more with my bottom left side, and my top right side. In a lot of my exercises my traps were over compensating for my weaker areas. All so bad when you have an interest in bodybuilding and you want an aesthetic look! I pretty much spent 8 months, 5 days a week working on this and trying to reset my natural mechanics.
> 
> Even with all my efforts, my left trap still creeps up when I go to heavy or I get tired. I constantly have to remind myself to pull it back down and to retract my scap.
> 
> OK, back to your question  That was my first time playing with 45’s. I was quite happy when I reached the 40’s. I would LOVE to build my shoulders and have a more capped look. I find that as soon as I hit the 115-120ish mark on bench I feel my left trap wanting to creep up. I have tried 135 and was ok for 2, needed help on the 3rd. I watch videos where girls lift their hips up and position their feet back. I haven’t tried this stance yet, I’m thinking that it would help me control the shoulder/trap thing … Any thoughts or ideas?


DO NOT lift your hips or bring your feet back.... this isnt just women, guys do this too in order to arch their back and turn flat bench into a more decline position to lift heavier, but it takes the focus off mid chest so you might as well just do decline

----------


## Knockout_Power

As for why I was asking the original question, I may have asked it wrong... I meant to ask which is more important to you as far as your shoulder routine or chest routine. Those 2 bodyparts I plan my training split around. I like to leave the longer split of 7 days before the part I am more focused on... Ex., right now I am focusing on chest so I make sure to leave 3 full days after a shoulder day before I put stress on my rotators for chest

Sample

Day1 delts

Day5 chest

I actually find this allows me to train heavier when Im building that area...

Only bring this up as you mentioned you wanted to hit 135, if this is not your primary goal right now, dont even worry about what I was saying.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Here's a pic that my trainer sent me one day that he was impressed at how even my shoulders were getting (even though the left it still up a bit). Just to give you an idea... there used to be about a 2 inch difference 
> 
> It's been a big set back in terms of how hard I work and how I develop



definitely great back development... your scapulas are noticably in different locations and under different amounts of rotation




> pitching for years


which is your dominant hand?

----------


## twitz

> DO NOT lift your hips or bring your feet back.... this isnt just women, guys do this too in order to arch their back and turn flat bench into a more decline position to lift heavier, but it takes the focus off mid chest so you might as well just do decline


Ok, Glad I asked  :Smilie:  I do enough decline stuff.




> As for why I was asking the original question, I may have asked it wrong... I meant to ask which is more important to you as far as your shoulder routine or chest routine. Those 2 bodyparts I plan my training split around. I like to leave the longer split of 7 days before the part I am more focused on... Ex., right now I am focusing on chest so I make sure to leave 3 full days after a shoulder day before I put stress on my rotators for chest
> 
> Sample
> 
> Day1 delts
> 
> Day5 chest
> 
> I actually find this allows me to train heavier when Im building that area...
> ...


My primary would be to build my shoulders. So you would suggest putting that first, then 3 days later chest? I would still love to do 135, but I'd rather have a nice cap  :Smilie:  Why can't we have it all at once!?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> definitely great back development... your scapulas are noticably in different locations and under different amounts of rotation
> 
> 
> 
> which is your dominant hand?


Thanks. Its been a lot of work. They are still screwy ~ I do rolling with a lacrosse ball and I'm always retracting them trying to reset them. I'm not sure if other people have this issue, it's a bummer though!

My right hand is dominant

----------


## Knockout_Power

> My primary would be to build my shoulders. So you would suggest putting that first, then 3 days later chest? I would still love to do 135, but I'd rather have a nice cap  Why can't we have it all at once!? 
> 
> *If you want to mix it up for 3 weeks and see if it results in heavier bench without sacrificing the weight you currently do for delts, it couldnt hurt. But you are obviously making great gains so no need to mix things up*
> 
> Thanks. Its been a lot of work. They are still screwy ~ I do rolling with a lacrosse ball and I'm always retracting them trying to reset them. I'm not sure if other people have this issue, it's a bummer though!
> 
> *I know how annoying it it. My quad on my left leg has a ton of scar tissue right above the knee to the outside from years of taking kicks there... its going to be a long road to bring my legs up as a result*
> 
> My right hand is dominant


The right definitely has more ROM. Has your trainer tried forcing you to keep your hands against your body when doing rows? It will lower the weight you can lift but may bring your shoulders back into alignment

Spend 2 weeks in Edmonton, I'll have your bench over 135  :Smilie:

----------


## CanYouDigIt

Mhmmm Mhmmm a dirty blond girl, with a nice body.. talk about gods gift, anyways sad that your doing aas to destroy that fine body of yours.. but hey? it's not mine.. anyways very great work on your body definition, and good luck on your goals!

----------


## twitz

> The right definitely has more ROM. Has your trainer tried forcing you to keep your hands against your body when doing rows? It will lower the weight you can lift but may bring your shoulders back into alignment
> 
> Spend 2 weeks in Edmonton, I'll have your bench over 135


That pic was from when I was still in NS, I don't have a trainer since I moved to Alberta. thinking back, yes, he did. He had me doing light weight seated rows, keeping everything nice and close. Thanks for pointing that out, I will start doing them again  :Smilie: 

I forgot to ask, what are you doing for the scar tissue on your leg? 

I'm not that far, don't tempt me  :Smilie: 




> Mhmmm Mhmmm a dirty blond girl, with a nice body.. talk about 
> gods gift, anyways sad that your doing aas to destroy that fine body of yours.. but hey? it's not 
> mine.. anyways very great work on your body definition, and good luck on your goals!


I trained for years without even thinking about aas. I am very mindful when it comes to changes in my body, and I do not see how anavar will destroy that. I would say that 95% + of the woman who compete in figure and fitness model have used anavar (at least anavar) to achieve their bodies. They all have beautiful physiques, far from being 'destroyed'. 

Good luck on your goals too.


*Friday Mar. 1 st - shoulders*

DB press
22.5 x 15
35 x 15
45 x 11 - went for 12 but couldn't make it 1/2 way
35 for 20 - I was super happy with this, my spotter didn't even come near me till the 19th rep  :Smilie: 

Behind neck press - smith machine
45 x 15 
3 sets

Seated lateral raises /SS/ bent over rear delts
10 x 15 for all
3 sets

Plate loaded machine press
90 x 12
70 x 15
70 x 15

I did some bar upright rows and some scap stuff throughout. The gym was closing so that was it.

----------


## Soar

I don't see anything destroyed in that picture other then other womens egos haha.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I don't see anything destroyed in that picture other then other womens egos haha.


^^^, this... anavar , while kept at regular doses doesnt destroy a womans body. Heaven forbid they get a little more sensitive down there, oh no, a little more playtime...

its when then start competing and will to do anything to win that it becomes a problem... too much primo, eq, winny and all of a sudden they look like men.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Here's a pic that my trainer sent me one day that he was impressed at how even my shoulders were getting (even though the left it still up a bit). Just to give you an idea... there used to be about a 2 inch difference 
> 
> It's been a big set back in terms of how hard I work and how I develop
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=134300"/>


Honestly if you wouldn't have said anything, I probably wouldn't have noticed the slight difference. You look pretty symmetrical. Your development looks awesome too. You've put some hard work in and it shows. Keep going Twitz! You're doing awesome!

----------


## kitstreasure

Twitz, girl you are making so much progress. Don't let minor imperfections drive you crazy!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I'm not that far, don't tempt me .


That would be cool to train with a woman, especially if you like a loaded routine... I dont train with people very often cause I find people are not serious enough and take offense when I try and push them. The moment their cell phone comes out, workout is OVER...

You can come show up the guys, most guys cant DB press 45 on shoulder day anyways

----------


## twitz

> I don't see anything destroyed in that picture other then other womens egos haha.


Awe, thanks soar! I think that any woman who takes care of her body is beautiful, I don't know where that poster was coming from. Looks like he was banned, must have upset someone else while he was here....




> ^^^, this... anavar , while kept at regular doses doesnt destroy a womans body. Heaven forbid they get a little more sensitive down there, oh no, a little more playtime...
> 
> its when then start competing and will to do anything to win that it becomes a problem... too much primo, eq, winny and all of a sudden they look like men.


It does get more sensitive, which just makes things quicker to happen. Although it's more sensitive , it does not grow, that happens when females take other aas like KP mentioned. 
Hopefully other girls reading this understand that... Don't listen to that above poster.




> Honestly if you wouldn't have said anything, I probably
> wouldn't have noticed the slight difference. You look pretty symmetrical. Your development looks
> awesome too. You've put some hard work in and it shows. Keep going Twitz! You're doing 
> awesome!


Thanks BigZ! This pic was taken after like 8 months of working on it. My old trainer used to make a lot of videos, take a lot of pics and actually get me to train while keeping a broom stick across my shoulders to make sure I was staying level. It's so much better than it was, but I can feel it creeping up sometimes when I go heavy or am getting tired. It's certainly been a 
frustrating road at times. 

It's leg day for me today! Will probably stick with your kick ass program for awhile  :Smilie: 




> Twitz, girl you are making so much progress. Don't let minor
> imperfections drive you crazy!


Hey girl!! I'm not letting it drive me too crazy. I just have to be fully aware of it or I will have a very noticeable difference between the right and left side of my body. Besides that, I have to keep note of it or I could risk getting hurt. 

I think you'll have a program coming at you today  :Smilie: 




> That would be cool to train with a woman, especially if you 
> like a loaded routine... I dont train with people very often cause I find people are not serious enough and take offense when I try and push them. The moment their cell phone comes out, 
> workout is OVER..
> 
> You can come show up the guys, most guys cant DB press 45 on shoulder day anyways


Sometime when I'm in your town we'll do a workout  :Smilie: . I liked being pushed, and I love learning while I'm doing it. I usually train with men, I know when and how to spot, and I have no problem racking/unracking weights so it moves along pretty quickly. It would be fun  :Smilie: 

I never bring my phone to the gym  :Smilie:

----------


## kitstreasure

> Hey girl!! I'm not letting it drive me too crazy. I just have to be fully aware of it or I will have a very noticeable difference between the right and left side of my body. Besides that, I have to keep note of it or I could risk getting hurt. 
> 
> I think you'll have a program coming at you today


I'm waiting patiently (as patiently as I can with the comp looming, anyway  :Big Grin: ). Did you get my email?

----------


## twitz

Sunday March 3 - Legs

I had a work event this weekend, and we celebrated my BF's Bday so I spent most of my weekend eating crappy food. Jeez, could I ever feel it during my workout! When I trained on Friday I had clear bicep/shoulder viens.... they were no where to be seen on Sunday!

The squat rack was being used by somone who was stretching, so I started with leg press

Leg Press
180 x 15
270 x 15
360 x 15
450 x 12

Squats
45 x 20
135 x 15
185 x 12
185 x 12
135 x 15

SLDL
70 x 15
3 sets

Leg Extension
85 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12

Laying Hamstring curl
80 x 12
65 x 15 - elbows down - 30 x 10 elbows up
65 x 15

Hip abductor
115 x 15
3 sets

I was feeling tired this morning, back on track today and setting myself up for a good week  :Smilie: 

Happy Monday everyone!

----------


## Knockout_Power

Whats your current split?

----------


## twitz

> Whats your current split?


The plan is:

Day 1 - Quads
Day 2 - Shoulders
Day 3 - Back
Day 4 - Chest
Day 5 - Hamstrings

Really, I just try to to train back/legs & chest/shoulders on consecutive days. I take my day off when I feel like I need it. For the past 2 weeks I did a full leg day and had an arm day. 

Any thoughts?

----------


## ironman1982

Hi twitz, do you do any cardio

----------


## twitz

> Hi twitz, do you do any cardio


Not right now, but I will be soon. I was working on adding muscle, but now that I'm happy with that I will start to lean out. I bought a treadmill on the weekend, and will probably start next week  :Smilie: . It still won't be anything crazy like your 50 mins  :Stick Out Tongue: 

How's your training going Ironman?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Not right now, but I will be soon. I was working on adding muscle, but now that I'm happy with that I will start to lean out. I bought a treadmill on the weekend, and will probably start next week . It still won't be anything crazy like your 50 mins 
> 
> How's your training going Ironman?


Im sorry to hear you bought a treadmill...lol jk..I just hate cardio  :Frown:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> The plan is:
> 
> Day 1 - Quads
> Day 2 - Shoulders
> Day 3 - Back
> Day 4 - Chest
> Day 5 - Hamstrings
> 
> Really, I just try to to train back/legs & chest/shoulders on consecutive days. I take my day off when I feel like I need it. For the past 2 weeks I did a full leg day and had an arm day. 
> ...


as long as you take enough OFF days and you feel you are recovering fine and making gains, then nothing wrong with it... as I had stated before, I really make an effort to separate shoulders and chest so that the rotator has as much time to recover between each, especially if you are training heavy

----------


## ironman1982

> Not right now, but I will be soon. I was working on adding muscle, but now that I'm happy with that I will start to lean out. I bought a treadmill on the weekend, and will probably start next week . It still won't be anything crazy like your 50 mins 
> 
> How's your training going Ironman?


Haha good job sounds like its going well for you im glad it is  :Smilie: 

Those 50 mins are hard going but i shouldnt have to do it for much longer hopefully

Training is going well no complaints at all lifts slowly increasing so im happy

 :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Im sorry to hear you bought a treadmill...lol jk..I just hate cardio


Argh! Me too... I used to enjoy it, but it's a drag now. I'm going to do incline walks in the am. Just as soon as I quit being such a lazy ass  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> as long as you take enough OFF days and you feel you are recovering fine and making gains, then nothing wrong with it... as I had stated before, I really make an effort to separate shoulders and chest so that the rotator has as much time to recover between each, especially if you are training heavy


I have been keeping them apart, usually a day off and full rest day between as of lately. I trained back last night and kept everything really close and tight. Really focused on ROM and keeping my scap back. Thanks for pointing that out!





> Haha good job sounds like its going well for you im glad it is 
> Those 50 mins are hard going but i shouldnt have to do it for much longer hopefully
> Training is going well no complaints at all lifts slowly increasing so im happy


Good to hear! I'm glad things are coming along for you! Keep it up!

*Tuesday March 5 - Back* 

Close grip Pulldowns /SS/ behind the neck Pulldowns
70 x 15 /SS/ 55 x 15
85 x 15 /SS/ 55 x 15
2 sets

Close grip seated row
70 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

T-bar row
45 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 12

Plate loaded machine pulldown
90 x 15
140 x 12
50 x 15 in 3 hand positions - 2 sets

Rear delt flues /SS/ face pulls
40 x 15 /SS/ 27.5 x 15
30 x 15 per side /SS/ 37.5 x 15
2 sets

----------


## ironbeck

Thanks again for your updates and log, it has been a source of inspiration for my wife. I myself am not interested in your physical gains, but if you could update your emotional frame of mind and changes, this is truly what I'm interested just as a gage to understanding what my wife is going threw now that she has started her cycle. Also any inner body changes from the females perspective, such as spotting and girl stuff, my girl has been following this log as well . Thanks and good luck!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Thanks again for your updates and log, it has been a source of inspiration for my wife. I myself am not interested in your physical gains, but if you could update your emotional frame of mind and changes, this is truly what I'm interested just as a gage to understanding what my wife is going threw now that she has started her cycle. Also any inner body changes from the females perspective, such as spotting and girl stuff, my girl has been following this log as well . Thanks and good luck!


These female logs really do help a lot. Not only does it help the girls who don't know where to start or may be scared, but it helps us guys understand what's going on so we don't just overlook the girls mental states as just crazy women stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> This week in a nutshell:
> 
> *Monday - Hamstrings & Calves* 
> 
> Hack squat - feet wide & toes pointed
> 90 x 15
> 180 x 12 X 2
> 
> SLDL - slow to feel the stretch
> ...


You're eating more than I am on some days...  :Frown: 

Nice to see you keeping this log updated... as you said, they usually fall off, but that's obviously not going to happen here. Great job!

----------


## twitz

> Thanks again for your updates and log, it has been a source of inspiration for my wife. I myself am not interested in your physical gains, but if you could update your emotional frame of mind and changes, this is truly what I'm interested just as a gage to understanding what my wife is going threw now that she has started her cycle. Also any inner body changes from the females perspective, such as spotting and girl stuff, my girl has been following this log as well . Thanks and good luck!


I mentioned the spotting which as stopped. I notice that I am getting a bit more fustrated with people, but there is always a good reason. Things that wouldn't usually bother me do now. I will post more about this later, as well as my thoughts etc. I'm at work now, so I will post more regarding that when I get home  :Smilie: 




> These female logs really do help a lot. Not only does it help the girls who don't know where to start or may be scared, but it helps us guys understand what's going on so we don't just overlook the girls mental states as just crazy women stuff


Glad it helps! 




> You're eating more than I am on some days... 
> 
> Nice to see you keeping this log updated... as you said, they usually fall off, but that's obviously not going to happen here. Great job!


That was a low day for me  :Frown:  You helped me with my diet, which I was good with for a couple of weeks, but this past week has sucked for me. I need to get back on track with that!! I should start posting my diet in here, be more accountable for it.

Your log is certainly an inspiration!

----------


## gbrice75

> That was a low day for me  You helped me with my diet, which I was good with for a couple of weeks, but this past week has sucked for me. I need to get back on track with that!! I should start posting my diet in here, be more accountable for it.


Definitely. I did go through your pages and noticed that was missing... logging, even if not daily, will keep you honest.

As for this past week - hey, it happens to all of us. As long as they're few and far between, over the course of time they won't mean much in terms of a set back. Just get back on that horse! 




> Your log is certainly an inspiration!


Thx. Didn't realize you were following... say hi next time! lol  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## twitz

> Definitely. I did go through your pages and noticed that was missing... logging, even if not daily, will keep you honest.
> 
> As for this past week - hey, it happens to all of us. As long as they're few and far between, over the course of time they won't mean much in terms of a set back. Just get back on that horse! 
> 
> Thx. Didn't realize you were following... say hi next time! lol


I'm using my phone app again, so I will log at the end of the day. Get me back on track and go from there  :Smilie: 

Thanks for checking in Gbrice!! I needed a push today  :Smilie: 

I will say hello next time  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> this past week has sucked for me. I need to get back on track with that!! I should start posting my diet in here, be more accountable


Post a pic or two weekly, that will stop any unwanted diet changes... That's why I'm doing that contest

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm using my phone app again, so I will log at the end of the day. Get me back on track and go from there 
> 
> Thanks for checking in Gbrice!! *I needed a push today* 
> 
> I will say hello next time


^^ Free pushes, all day, every day!  :Wink: 




> Post a pic or two weekly, that will stop any unwanted diet changes... That's why I'm doing that contest


Not even trying to be clever now KP, eh!?

----------


## Soar

Lol I do admire KP's ambition.

----------


## kitstreasure

hey, Twitz is worth trying to get pictures of!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> hey, Twitz is worth trying to get pictures of!


Wow, I must be losing my game. This is the only thread I'm being serious in without being a pig. I didn't even catch what GB and Soar meant until you posted this comment...

Y'all just jealous cause she will come train with me, and she says she doesn't mind being pushed hard in the gym

----------


## twitz

Yeah, that's probably a good idea to keep me on the wagon. I'm finding no support anywhere but on here, so I thank all of you for that  :Smilie: . I will get some taken to keep me going. Nothing worse than taking pictures you're not pleased with.

I didn't take it as anything more than to track progress. I appreciate all the help!

----------


## kitstreasure

> Wow, I must be losing my game. This is the only thread I'm being serious in without being a pig. I didn't even catch what GB and Soar meant until you posted this comment...
> 
> Y'all just jealous cause she will come train with me, and she says she doesn't mind being pushed hard in the gym


Seriously? You've got to be kidding me! She's HAWT, dude!

----------


## kitstreasure

Twitz, You are doing great! Just keep pushing!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Seriously? You've got to be kidding me! She's HAWT, dude!


I saw the leg pic avi and it was more than imprsssive but as I joke around on the other threads, someone's personal training log is off limits...

No offense intended Twitz

----------


## kitstreasure

The corset pic she just took down was her too, KP.

----------


## twitz

Oh Treasure, you'll make me nervous to post pics, I'm no good with expectations! 

Thursday March 7 - Chest

DB press flat bench
22.5 x15
35 x 15 
45 x 12
30 x 20

Incline DB press
25 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 12

Decline plate loaded press
90 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 12

Cable flye 
17.5 x 20
22.5 x 15, drop 17.5 x 20
2 sets


Diet for the day - thanks for that push G!  :Wink: 
1319 cals
22 fat
134 carbs
140 protein

----------


## Knockout_Power

> The corset pic she just took down was her too, KP.


I don't like corsets... Too hard to give back rubs with them on

----------


## gbrice75

> Lol I do admire KP's ambition.


lol




> Wow, I must be losing my game. This is the only thread I'm being serious in without being a pig. I didn't even catch what GB and Soar meant until you posted this comment...
> 
> Y'all just jealous cause she will come train with me, and she says *she doesn't mind being pushed hard* in the gym


There's nothing you can say that I won't take as some sort of sexual innuendo or reference, lolz! jk brother, you know I luv u! Being able to admit you're a pig is half the battle, bahahah!!  :Big Grin: 




> Yeah, that's probably a good idea to keep me on the wagon. I'm finding no support anywhere but on here, so I thank all of you for that . I will get some taken to keep me going. Nothing worse than taking pictures you're not pleased with.


Tell me about it, I do it all the time. Haven't taken one yet that I AM pleased with... 




> I like wearing corsets... they make my man boobs look so feminine!


^^ fixed. 

Ok Twitz, i'm gonna stop turning your serious log into a lounge thread now. Sorry!  :Wink:

----------


## kitstreasure

> I don't like corsets... Too hard to give back rubs with them on


That's just plain foolishness, KP. Corsets are pure sex appeal!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Oh Treasure, you'll make me nervous to post pics, I'm no good with expectations! 
> 
> Thursday March 7 - Chest
> 
> DB press flat bench
> 45 x 12


sounds like you're ready for 135 flat bench!

----------


## kitstreasure

> Oh Treasure, you'll make me nervous to post pics, I'm no good with expectations!


What expectations? I don't have any expectations.... you are HAWT... No need to be nervous, just be you!

----------


## boz

> What expectations? I don't have any expectations.... you are HAWT... No need to be nervous, just be you!


Agreed, dont cut yourself short twitz!

----------


## twitz

> Tell me about it, I do it all the time. Haven't taken one yet that I AM pleased with...


I hear ya! 




> sounds like you're ready for 135 flat bench!


Oh yeah! Going to try again this week! Hoping for more than 2.5 reps  :Smilie: 




> What expectations? I don't have any expectations.... you are HAWT... No need to be nervous, just be you!


Awe... thanks Miss!




> Agreed, dont cut yourself short twitz!


Hey Boz!  :Welcome:  You've been absent lately. Hope all is well!

----------


## twitz

I was away for the weekend. So I haven't trained since Thursday, getting back into the swing again...

*Monday March 11th - Hamstring Day* 

I did BW lunges/squats inbetween all sets besides SLDL

Leg press - feet high & wide
90 x 20
180 x 20
270 x 15

Linear hack squat - feet high & wide
90 x 20
140 x 20
180 x 15

Laying Hamstring curl
65 x 20 - slow & controlled 
3 sets

SLDL
60 x 20 - slow & controlled
3 sets

20 mins walking on incline

Diet:
1085 cals
29 F
100 C
112 P

Still not where I want to be, but at least I'm tracking & working on it.

I hope everyone is having a great week!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

1085 cals, wow thats low!... wake up with lots of energy today?

----------


## twitz

> 1085 cals, wow thats low!... wake up with lots of energy today?


Yeah it's low, but I was so much over my cals all weekend it kind of felt nice to have control over it for a day.

I'm actually fine today. I have all of my food prep on me, and the target is 1600 today (about 300 below my maint)

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I'm actually fine today. I have all of my food prep on me, and the target is 1600 today (about 300 below my maint)


so 1900 is maintenance? ...thats funny cause thats where I keep my intake when Im adding slow muscle. My body is so messed up. I bulk around 2600

----------


## twitz

> so 1900 is maintenance? ...thats funny cause thats where I keep my intake when Im adding slow muscle. My body is so messed up. I bulk around 2600


Yup! I'm 159 and around 19-20%.

That seems odd since I know you're over the 200lb mark. How do you figure out you need 1900, or is that just what works? I'm hoping I'm not off about something...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yup! I'm 159 and around 19-20%.
> 
> That seems odd since I know you're over the 200lb mark. How do you figure out you need 1900, or is that just what works? I'm hoping I'm not off about something...


Metabolism rates different????

----------


## ironbeck

yes they are........

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Twitz, you're an animal! I mean that in a good way. Keep pushing hard and keep us in awe of your avi's!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Yup! I'm 159 and around 19-20%.
> 
> That seems odd since I know you're over the 200lb mark. How do you figure out you need 1900, or is that just what works? I'm hoping I'm not off about something...


no, your math is correct, I am eating like a 140lb girl but it lets me sustain a 179lb LBM... Im all fvked up... but enough of me.. this is your thread

----------


## twitz

> Twitz, you're an animal! I mean that in a good way. Keep pushing hard and keep us in awe of your avi's!


Thanks BigZ! That's Larissa Reis, she's awesome  :Smilie: 




> no, your math is correct, I am eating like a 140lb girl but it lets me sustain a 179lb LBM... Im all fvked up... but enough of me.. this is your thread


How do you figure that out, just trail and error?

*Tuesday - shoulders*

I was sooo pumped getting ready to go to the gym, but when I was parking the truck I did something to my neck. I have no idea what I did, because I was facing straight forward, and got this really sharp pain right in the middle of the back of my neck. I banged some shoulders out, and just stayed with what felt easy at the time. I didn't get much sleep as it's so sore. Does anyone know if I should ice it, or use that heating cream?

DB press
20 x 20
30 x 20
40 x 15
40 x 12

DB shoulder - did these yo try to stretch it out
20 x 12
17.5 x 15
17.5 x 15

Side lateral machine raise 
Triple drop sets
40 x 15/ 30 x 15 / 10 x 12
30 x 15 / 30 x 15 / 10 x 12
30 x 15 / 30 x 15 / 10 x 15

Plate loaded press
90 x 12
70 x 15
50 x 20

Bent over rear delt flyes - off bench
10 x 15-20 reps
3 sets

Diet:
1336 cals
20 F
115 C
154 P

----------


## twitz

I'm about 2/3 through my cycle now. People are starting to notice and I'm much bigger, my clothes are tight and you can see my shoulders and arms through my blazers and sweaters. Things that used to be loose are fitting tight. Yesterday was only the second day I wore a tank top to the gym. Usually I wear a baggy sweater, but I was so friggen hot and my neck was throbbing so I took it off trying to feel more comfortable. I got quite a few stares and I'm sure people were wondering what I'm up to. Its very noticeable through my upper body, and you can see strong veins through my shoulders and biceps. One of my coworkers asked to see my forearms yesterday (really, my forearms... Wtf)... Anyhow he told me my forearms were looking nice (so weird!), and asked if I would flex my bicep for him. I half assed did because I don't want people at work to ask questions, but he surprised at how big it was. I guess I'm not hiding things as good as I thought I was. 

I had a post wondering how I was feeling emotionally since I've been on cycle. I have to say that most days are great, but if I fall off my diet or miss a workout for some reason I get very down on myself. That's not because of the var, but I get mad at myself for using aas and not doing the best I can. My attitude hasn't changed too much, I usually stay pretty positive and I'm very laid back. Since I started the var I find I'm a tad more aggressive. I found a puppy roaming the streets early one morning, so I brought him to work and gave him water etc until I could find his owner. It ended up that the owner lived in a run down house behind my work, and when I brought the puppy there he seemed drunk or high. He roped the puppy to the tree in his front yard, the rope was so high the puppy did not have any room to lay down, didn't have food or water either. I didn't know till later in the day, but the puppy was out from 9am till almost 430pm, it's freaking cold here. I totally lost it on the owner, like I was a bit aggressive about it. Not something I would usually do. I also find my temper is a little short when it comes to other things too, people cutting me off while driving, people with no gym respect etc. I used to let things roll but I find myself getting stressed for a min, feeling hot and then I calm myself down. Its not to the point that I have said or did anything stupid, but I can tell my fuse is shorter. The spotting (someone was wondering about this), has stopped.

The sides I have experienced are oily skin and I get the odd pimple on my face, shoulders or back. At first I noticed that my clit was sensitive, but I must be used to it now because things don't feel as intense as they were. No, nothing looks different, nothing grew... Nothing funky and nothing to worry about.

Is there anything else that anyone is wondering about?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I planned in cycling var and clen later this year but I don't want to bulk. I want to lean out. Would u recommend different approach or is it because u r a freakin animal in the gym  :Wink:

----------


## twitz

> I planned in cycling var and clen later this year but I don't want to bulk. I want to lean out. Would u recommend different approach or is it because u r a freakin animal in the gym


Anavar will help you cut BF if your diet is spot on etc, BUT anavar is a steroid . It was made to help people gain weight/LBM... Aids patients etc. Figure competitors etc use it to preserve muscle while dieting down. If you use it you will gain LBM. Electra did, sweets is eating hardly anything and she is. I don't think you will gain the way I did, but you will gain, especially if you are an easy gainer. I'm not an easy gainer, I didn't expect my body to react this way. Last time it didn't! I guess the thing is, you don't know how you are going to react. 

If you just want to lean out I'm sure clen and a good program will get you there. If you want strength gains, and to increase muscle mass, then I would go for the var. You could always run it at a very low dose, if you feel that you're gaining too much you could stop  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

My sore neck turned out to be a pinched nerve. I took yesterday off, I'm so wanting to train today. 

Not sure what to do, I don't want to make it worse, but I really want to go to the gym  :Frown:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Is there anything else that anyone is wondering about?


can I get the address to the puppys place?

----------


## twitz

> can I get the address to the puppys place?


I'm sending you a pm...

----------


## twitz

*Friday - Quads*

My neck is still a bit sore, so I didnt do any exercises that would strain it.

Leg extensions
70 x 40 in different toe positions
70 x 40 "
60 x 55
130 x 12, drop 110 x 10, drop 90 x 11, drop 50 x 15, drop 25 x 12, drop 10x10 per leg

Leg press - feet low on platform and together
315 x 20
315 x 25
405 x 12, drop 315 x 13, drop 225 x 12, drop 135 x 18
I couldn't even get up after this, still shaking...lol

Plate loaded Calve
Don't know how many, just a combo of slow and fast movements until I couldn't take anymore

----------


## boz

> I hear ya! 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Going to try again this week! Hoping for more than 2.5 reps 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe... thanks Miss!
> ...


Unfortunately! Work duties, in and out of state. Still got time to make sure your killing it with the gains! Clearly your upholding yourself, great to see.

----------


## boz

> I'm about 2/3 through my cycle now. People are starting to notice and I'm much bigger, my clothes are tight and you can see my shoulders and arms through my blazers and sweaters. Things that used to be loose are fitting tight. Yesterday was only the second day I wore a tank top to the gym. Usually I wear a baggy sweater, but I was so friggen hot and my neck was throbbing so I took it off trying to feel more comfortable. I got quite a few stares and I'm sure people were wondering what I'm up to. Its very noticeable through my upper body, and you can see strong veins through my shoulders and biceps. One of my coworkers asked to see my forearms yesterday (really, my forearms... Wtf)... Anyhow he told me my forearms were looking nice (so weird!), and asked if I would flex my bicep for him. I half assed did because I don't want people at work to ask questions, but he surprised at how big it was. I guess I'm not hiding things as good as I thought I was. 
> 
> I had a post wondering how I was feeling emotionally since I've been on cycle. I have to say that most days are great, but if I fall off my diet or miss a workout for some reason I get very down on myself. That's not because of the var, but I get mad at myself for using aas and not doing the best I can. My attitude hasn't changed too much, I usually stay pretty positive and I'm very laid back. Since I started the var I find I'm a tad more aggressive. I found a puppy roaming the streets early one morning, so I brought him to work and gave him water etc until I could find his owner. It ended up that the owner lived in a run down house behind my work, and when I brought the puppy there he seemed drunk or high. He roped the puppy to the tree in his front yard, the rope was so high the puppy did not have any room to lay down, didn't have food or water either. I didn't know till later in the day, but the puppy was out from 9am till almost 430pm, it's freaking cold here. I totally lost it on the owner, like I was a bit aggressive about it. Not something I would usually do. I also find my temper is a little short when it comes to other things too, people cutting me off while driving, people with no gym respect etc. I used to let things roll but I find myself getting stressed for a min, feeling hot and then I calm myself down. Its not to the point that I have said or did anything stupid, but I can tell my fuse is shorter. The spotting (someone was wondering about this), has stopped.
> 
> The sides I have experienced are oily skin and I get the odd pimple on my face, shoulders or back. At first I noticed that my clit was sensitive, but I must be used to it now because things don't feel as intense as they were. No, nothing looks different, nothing grew... Nothing funky and nothing to worry about.
> 
> Is there anything else that anyone is wondering about?


I cant stand animal neglect! I seen this 1 woman walking not sure if this dog was being miss treated, or it had cancer, but there was barely no hair on this dog, u could see its skin clearly, all patches over it. The woman looked like a no hoper, junkie. I assumed straight away it was neglect, i have been off tren now for over 4 weeks (im glad i was off it when i witnessed it), and it was not long ago i seen it, although it still made my blood boil! Im truly am an animal lover, and i cant stand the sight of this, i was very tempted to say something, i kept my mouth shut as stated i didnt know if it was mistreated or the dog was sick.

Sounds like you didnt need to use the accutance afterall, 1 benefit no sever breakouts which is always good. You also sound impressed with the gains, thats a good thing, dont worry about what others think espcially in the workplace. WHAT U DO OUTSIDE OF WORK IS YOUR BUSINESS! no one elses. If it affecting what u do at work, cause u deal with customer service and your getting aggressive or any other nasty sides that come with aas than i suggest u cease use, otherwise you keep doing what makes u happy.

Also im glad u cleared your genital side effects, wasnt sure if i should go there, ill remember this next time for information, doesnt seem to affect the clit as u have stated.

----------


## Capebuffalo

You killed the leg press. Wow. I am impressed. You realize you moved 15,000 lbs on that last set with drops. 
How bad ass is that?

----------


## twitz

> Unfortunately! Work duties, in and out of state. Still got time to make sure your killing it with the gains! Clearly your upholding yourself, great to see.


Thanks for checking in on me!




> I cant stand animal neglect! I seen this 1 woman walking not sure if this dog was being miss treated, or it had cancer, but there was barely no hair on this dog, u could see its skin clearly, all patches over it. The woman looked like a no hoper, junkie. I assumed straight away it was neglect, i have been off tren now for over 4 weeks (im glad i was off it when i witnessed it), and it was not long ago i seen it, although it still made my blood boil! Im truly am an animal lover, and i cant stand the sight of this, i was very tempted to say something, i kept my mouth shut as stated i didnt know if it was mistreated or the dog was sick.
> 
> Sounds like you didnt need to use the accutance afterall, 1 benefit no sever breakouts which is always good. You also sound impressed with the gains, thats a good thing, dont worry about what
> others think espcially in the workplace. WHAT U DO OUTSIDE OF WORK IS YOUR BUSINESS! no one elses. If it affecting what u do at work, cause u deal with customer service and your getting 
> aggressive or any other nasty sides that come with aas than i suggest u cease use, otherwise you keep doing what makes u happy.
> 
> Also im glad u cleared your genital side effects, wasnt sure if i should go there, ill remember this 
> next time for information, doesnt seem to affect the clit as u have stated.


I can't stand it either, that's why I got so worked up. One of my pups has been abused in the past and although she is mostly OK now, she still gets frightened and starts trembling when someone new goes to pick her up. At first she wouldn't even allow someone new to pet her, but she has come a long way! I bring her to the dog park and socialize her with the other pups/people a few times a week.

I'm not going to worry what anyone else thinks, or my coworkers. You are right, that what they think doesn't matter. Nothing has came close to affecting my work and that's the only thing I need to care about.

Just to clarify, for any females reading this, the clit sensitivity is just that, things feel better and more intense, nothing to worry about.

How's your training going boz?

----------


## twitz

> You killed the leg press. Wow. I am impressed. You realize you moved 15,000 lbs on that last set with drops. 
> How bad ass is that?


I like when you tell it to me like that  :Smilie: . 

Sat - chest

I warmed up with some light weight shoulder work, lots of streching through my neck

DB flat bench
20 x 20
30 x 15
40 x 15
50 x10 my spotter grabbed me at 6 because it looked like my wrist were turning in, but he didn't help till the 8th

Decline press
90 x 15
140 x 15
140 x 15

Incline flyes - with stretches/ holds
20 x 15
3 sets

Cable flyes
17.5 x 15
3 sets

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I like when you tell it to me like that . 
> 
> Sat - chest
> 
> I warmed up with some light weight shoulder work, lots of streching through my neck
> 
> DB flat bench
> 20 x 20
> 30 x 15
> ...



Killing it girl. Stay the course. What type of weight increase on your lifts have you made since the start of the cycle.

----------


## twitz

> Killing it girl. Stay the course. What type of weight increase on your lifts have you made since the start of the cycle.


I definitely notice the strength gains, but it's hard to say how heavy I could really go since I focus more on having good form then the weight.

But, I used to find 30lbs a struggle on DB shoulder press, now I can do the 45s  :Smilie: . I think I'm going to try 50s next week....

DB flat bench, I used to shake with the 30s, yesterday I did 50s. My BF thinks I could do 60s if I had wrist support.

Bench, 90lbs was a challenge, I got 135 for 2 a few weeks ago, I really want to get 6-8 soon.

On legs, let's say leg press, I was comfortable with 2 plates a side, now I don't even hesitate to go for 5 plates a side. I know I could do more, but I stay really controlled and make sure I am bringing the sled down far enough... I watch a lot of people load it up and move the sled only 2-3 inches.

I stay in the 10-15 rep range for all of these (except bench, still working on that)... Not sure what I could do for less reps, but I'm not young anymore and don't want to hurt myself  :Smilie: 

Strength gains for sure! Not sure if I'm on the low end, or average as I'm not really sure what other girls lift. I do know that they are all having good increases in strength though!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> *Friday - Quads*
> 
> My neck is still a bit sore, so I didnt do any exercises that would strain it.
> 
> Leg extensions
> 70 x 40 in different toe positions
> 70 x 40 "
> 60 x 55
> 130 x 12, drop 110 x 10, drop 90 x 11, drop 50 x 15, drop 25 x 12, drop 10x10 per leg
> ...


My advise because I know your wanting more size on your legs. 
And I know this was limited because of your neck

Leg extensions 1 feel set 2 working sets to failure heavy. Less than 8 reps. That heavy. 
Leg press 2 working heavy sets to failure then drop 8 reps or less that heavy
Hack squats 2 working sets heavy. 8 reps or less that heavy
Leg extensions 1 large drop set. Drop 3-4 times each to failure. 

If that doesn't stimulate growth  :Smilie: . I've only been working my legs very 2 weeks with this. They look ok. 
Now I'll be every week. Should get fuller 

You have made significant weight increases on your lifts. Be proud. Not complacent. You can do better.  :Wink:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> But, I used to find 30lbs a struggle on DB shoulder press, now I can do the 45s . I think I'm going to try 50s next week....


I dont think Ive ever seen a woman hit the 50s... you should get a video when you're ready to make this happen and post it all over youtube

----------


## boz

> How's your training going boz?


Training is at a halt right now, i am in recovery mode for my CNS. I have taking a week off so far, i wanted to do 2 weeks, that was the plan. The way things are looking now though could be longer, yesterday was at a house party and lets just say things got a little out of control for me. I wont even mention what i did, because it was just silly, idiotic and very immature of me. I blame the alcohol though. I now sit here with a sprained ankle.

When the swelling starts to go down i may go in and start doing light to begin with, for the time being it wont hurt me to have another week off, when orginally that was the plan anyway for my CNS.

Your mind plays tricks on you though so bad, i think im shrinking im off tren as i said before obviously im going to look less vascular and less pumped, but dam it truly is an illusion. Deep down its because ive lost that pump look from not working out, not because ive lost muscles definition.

----------


## twitz

> My advise because I know your wanting more size on your legs. 
> And I know this was limited because of your neck
> 
> Leg extensions 1 feel set 2 working sets to failure heavy. Less than 8 reps. That heavy. 
> Leg press 2 working heavy sets to failure then drop 8 reps or less that heavy
> Hack squats 2 working sets heavy. 8 reps or less that heavy
> Leg extensions 1 large drop set. Drop 3-4 times each to failure. 
> 
> If that doesn't stimulate growth . I've only been working my legs very 2 weeks with this. They look ok. 
> ...


Thanks Cape  :Smilie:  I'll try that next leg day!!

I am happy with the increases, but I think I will lose some of the strength as I start eating less. Which is today  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> I dont think Ive ever seen a woman hit the 50s... you should get a video when you're ready to make this happen and post it all over youtube


Haha... I have! A gal from my home town was doing 60's with no problem!! She even launches them herself... I always have someone help me launch if it's 40+ so I don't through something out.

I'm sure she is doing even more than that now. She moved from figure to BBing.... I seen a recent video of her DB rowing 120's with ease....

----------


## twitz

> Training is at a halt right now, i am in recovery mode for my CNS. I have taking a week off so far, i wanted to do 2 weeks, that was the plan. The way things are looking now though could be longer, yesterday was at a house party and lets just say things got a little out of control for me. I wont even mention what i did, because it was just silly, idiotic and very immature of me. I blame the alcohol though. I now sit here with a sprained ankle.
> 
> When the swelling starts to go down i may go in and start doing light to begin with, for the time being it wont hurt me to have another week off, when orginally that was the plan anyway for my CNS.
> 
> Your mind plays tricks on you though so bad, i think im shrinking im off tren as i said before obviously im going to look less vascular and less pumped, but dam it truly is an illusion. Deep down its because ive lost that pump look from not working out, not because ive lost muscles definition.


Oh geez Boz!! You have to start being easy on yourself! Did you ever think of competing (when you're better of course)? It would keep you from doing silly things at parties & hooking up with people you don't really know. It would give you something to focus on. You have spent so much time, money and put so much hard work into your body you should do something postitive with it  :Smilie: 

Yes, your mind plays tricks very easily. I'm sure you aren't shrinking! Maybe get some resistance bands or do some posing/squeezing to get a little pump going?

Take care of yourself!

----------


## twitz

*Sunday - Back Day*

Lat pulldowns
70 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 12
85 x 12 with 2 sec squeeze

DB row
40 x 15
50 x 15
35 x 15 - 3 sec squeeze

Pulldown machine - slow & squeezing
55 x 20
70 x 15
110 x 12, drop 90 x 13, drop 55 x 15

Seated Row - close grip
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 12
85 x 15

Face pulls
27.5 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15

Have a good week everyone!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

One tough cookie!!! Nice job Twitz!!!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Edited due to my own confusion. 

Your doing great. 

You are serious that's for sure. Don't know if I could keep up  :Wink:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Haha... I have! A gal from my home town was doing 60's with no problem!! She even launches them herself... I always have someone help me launch if it's 40+ so I don't through something out.
> 
> I'm sure she is doing even more than that now. She moved from figure to BBing.... I seen a recent video of her DB rowing 120's with ease....


A video is as close as I'd want to get to her... I don't need my ego crushed by a girl... BMW and Treasure already want to hand me my ass.

Nice to see you are still lifting heavy and healthy.

----------


## boz

> Oh geez Boz!! You have to start being easy on yourself! Did you ever think of competing (when you're better of course)? It would keep you from doing silly things at parties & hooking up with people you don't really know. It would give you something to focus on. You have spent so much time, money and put so much hard work into your body you should do something postitive with it 
> 
> Yes, your mind plays tricks very easily. I'm sure you aren't shrinking! Maybe get some resistance bands or do some posing/squeezing to get a little pump going?
> 
> Take care of yourself!


I do, not sure whats gotten into me last phew weeks i think it was just summer tbh, everyone gets loose. I know exactly what your saying though, partying, going out and getting wasted when your building the body you desire do not mix at all, it completely contradicts the two of what your going for. 

Its is all about making sacrifices and yes i did not get to where i am now from going out getting shitfaced, there was alot of sacrifices involved. Now that i have built a half decent body, i felt as if i owed it to myself and i could treat it and show if off a bit. 

Now competing does sound very appealing to me as it will keep me on the straight and narrow, with work really taken off to, have to sit down sort my budget out, and find a way to fit all my macros in each day, it will take time but my dedication is still there, and with the support from you and everyone else on this board the sky is the limit.

----------


## twitz

*Monday - Shoulders*

I didn't eat any carbs today, but wasn't too tired

DB press
25 x 15
35 x 15
45 x 12
40 x 11

Machine side raises
40 x 15, 20 x 15
50 x 10, 30 x 12, 20 x 15
40 x 12, 20 x 15

Hammer strength press
90 x 12
90 x 15
100 x 11

Reverse pec flye
40 x 15 per side
30 x 15 hands in
30 x 15 hands out

My boyfriend took a few pics. I have no idea how to pose, but here they are

----------


## twitz

Oh, you totally derserve to show it off and have some fun!! Just take care of yourself, and when you get it out of your system (safely I hope!), then you can think of competing  :Smilie:  Yes, you have a whole load of support here  :Smilie: 




> I do, not sure whats gotten into me last phew weeks i think it was just summer tbh, everyone gets loose. I know exactly what your saying though, partying, going out and getting wasted when your building the body you desire do not mix at all, it completely contradicts the two of what your going for. 
> 
> Its is all about making sacrifices and yes i did not get to where i am now from going out getting shitfaced, there was alot of sacrifices involved. Now that i have built a half decent body, i felt as if i owed it to myself and i could treat it and show if off a bit. 
> 
> Now competing does sound very appealing to me as it will keep me on the straight and narrow, with work really taken off to, have to sit down sort my budget out, and find a way to fit all my macros in each day, it will take time but my dedication is still there, and with the support from you and everyone else on this board the sky is the limit.

----------


## Soar

Solid looking in the pics for sure. Glad to see you're still goin hard.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Monday - Shoulders
> 
> I didn't eat any carbs today, but wasn't too tired
> 
> DB press
> 25 x 15
> 35 x 15
> 45 x 12
> 40 x 11
> ...


One word..JACKED!! Twitz you're looking awesome. Keep at it. I'm going to do an arm workout now so your guns don't show me up!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Arms and shoulders are spectacular. Nice lifts. Nice weights. Doing great

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Arms and shoulders are spectacular. Nice lifts. Nice weights. Doing great


Awesome Twitz!!!!

----------


## -Ender-

> Arms and shoulders are spectacular. Nice lifts. Nice weights. Doing great





> Awesome Twitz!!!!


^agreed!
Good job Twitz!

----------


## twitz

> A video is as close as I'd want to get to her... I don't need my ego crushed by a girl... BMW and Treasure already want to hand me my ass.
> Nice to see you are still lifting heavy and healthy.


Thank you  :Smilie:  Those two ladies are driven!! I would watch it KP!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Solid looking in the pics for sure. Glad to see you're still goin hard.


Thanks Soar! Trying to.




> One word..JACKED!! Twitz you're looking awesome. Keep at it. I'm going to do an arm workout now so your guns don't show me up!


Haha!! I highly doubt that BigZ! I have to pop by your log...




> Arms and shoulders are spectacular. Nice lifts. Nice weights. Doing great


Thanks Cape. Thanks for your help too!




> Awesome Twitz!!!!


Thanks Girly  :Smilie: 




> ^agreed!
> Good job Twitz!


Thanks Ender, means a lot  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

Amazing rear delt developement. Most people do not train this area correctly but that doesnt seem to be a problem for you

----------


## Capebuffalo

Get your mind right. Run your leg routine through your mind over and over today. See each set. Each rep. Over and over. 
When you get to the gym you have already done it. It will be second nature. You achieve it it your mind so shall you with you body. Now kill those legs.

----------


## twitz

> Amazing rear delt developement. Most people do not train this area correctly but that doesnt seem to be a problem for you


Hey thanks KP! They actually have been an issue. I have to stick with light weight and really focus. It's been a battle! Thanks again  :Smilie: 




> Get your mind right. Run your leg routine through your mind over and over today. See each set. Each rep. Over and over. 
> When you get to the gym you have already done it. It will be second nature. You achieve it it your mind so shall you with you body. Now kill those legs.


That's what I'm doing now! Pumping up for later! Thanks Cape!  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Hey thanks KP! They actually have been an issue. I have to stick with light weight and really focus. It's been a battle! Thanks again


for some people and their bodyparts, heavier weight doesnt always do it. I know for myself, I grow best with heavy weight and strict movements, but this would not work for my arms which didnt grow much in the last 2 years. I changed up my routine to lighter weight but different technique during the ROM and now I have pumps that put my arms over 20".

Its good you found what works for you.

----------


## Sweetss

> I planned in cycling var and clen later this year but I don't want to bulk. I want to lean out. Would u recommend different approach or is it because u r a freakin animal in the gym


Thats what i am currently stacking for my cut. I just finished first 2 weeks of clen currently on 2 weeks off. I carb cycled for first 3 months and just swtivhed up my diet cuz its not good to carb cycle too long. Carb cycling is a great way to lean out but preserve muscle. Also increased cardio will help lean out. Cutting and cardio go hand in hand! I increased my cardio 6 days a week and am doing fasted cardio in the mornings. The var has helped me keep/increase my strength and muscle and actually add some but not getting too bulky looking athletic and ripped. This is My first time on clen so excited to see how it helps out over next 8 weeks. My body also weks well on low carb low cal intake...when i bulk i took in 1500 and gained 8-10lbs muscle very lil fat...but ive learned this from trisl and error so you may need to play around with numbers see how u feel...but def try carb cycling when you cut!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thats what i am currently stacking for my cut. I just finished first 2 weeks of clen currently on 2 weeks off. I carb cycled for first 3 months and just swtivhed up my diet cuz its not good to carb cycle too long. Carb cycling is a great way to lean out but preserve muscle. Also increased cardio will help lean out. Cutting and cardio go hand in hand! I increased my cardio 6 days a week and am doing fasted cardio in the mornings. The var has helped me keep/increase my strength and muscle and actually add some but not getting too bulky looking athletic and ripped. This is My first time on clen so excited to see how it helps out over next 8 weeks. My body also weks well on low carb low cal intake...when i bulk i took in 1500 and gained 8-10lbs muscle very lil fat...but ive learned this from trisl and error so you may need to play around with numbers see how u feel...but def try carb cycling when you cut!


Thank you for the reply!! I had read that ppl cycle clen for 3 - 6 mos to see benefit. Meaning its not just one cycle. I read every update and will use this info to help during mine!!!

----------


## Sweetss

> Oh, you totally derserve to show it off and have some fun!! Just take care of yourself, and when you get it out of your system (safely I hope!), then you can think of competing  Yes, you have a whole load of support here





> Thank you for the reply!! I had read that ppl cycle clen for 3 - 6 mos to see benefit. Meaning its not just one cycle. I read every update and will use this info to help during mine!!!


Yeah im cycling the clen for 10 weeks 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. You dont wantbto stay on clen for full 2 -3months. Ill keep posting how i feel on it my log so far o good :Wink:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I just wanted to say thanks for the 300 song! It got me through lots of studying for finals!

----------


## twitz

> I just wanted to say thanks for the 300 song! It got me through lots of studying for finals!


Hey Z! Glad you liked it!! I have a few others that are kind of similar, I'll send you some links over the weekend so you can check them out!

----------


## kitstreasure

> Hey Z! Glad you liked it!! I have a few others that are kind of similar, I'll send you some links over the weekend so you can check them out!


See, there you go showing favorites again!  :0lamo:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Hey Z! Glad you liked it!! I have a few others that are kind of similar, I'll send you some links over the weekend so you can check them out!


Awesome ill be looking forward to it!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> See, there you go showing favorites again!


Double awesome! Lmao!!

----------


## Knockout_Power

hmmm, no updates in 4 days... is someone on a bender?

----------


## twitz

> hmmm, no updates in 4 days... is someone on a bender?


Haha, no Sir!! I actually have 2 workouts to log. I'm thinking I am going to stop this log. My purpose was to give other gals something to read when considering anavar . This is turning into a training log, and there are some other female logs here, currently a really great/detailed one that is more focused on an anavar/clen cycle and that's what most females are interested in. 

My cycle is coming to an end, I would still like to keep a training log (diet log once I get there), but I'm not sure which section to keep it in.

----------


## twitz

> See, there you go showing favorites again!


Oh Missy, you know you're on top of that list... don't you worry  :Smilie: 




> Awesome ill be looking forward to it!


I'll post a few in your log here in a bit  :Smilie:

----------


## Capebuffalo

Can you give an overall experience from your cycle. Good, bad, anything you would change , or wish you had done different? What was the most important think you learned or will take away from the experience. 

Sorry figured the ladies would like to know.  :Smilie:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Haha, no Sir!! I actually have 2 workouts to log. I'm thinking I am going to stop this log. My purpose was to give other gals something to read when considering anavar . This is turning into a training log, and there are some other female logs here, currently a really great/detailed one that is more focused on an anavar/clen cycle and that's what most females are interested in. 
> 
> My cycle is coming to an end, I would still like to keep a training log (diet log once I get there), but I'm not sure which section to keep it in.


thats cool. I tried to keep a complete diary on here for one of my cycles and it didnt last very long. Updated with pics, but definitely not as detailed as you went. I get lazy when it comes to typing out long stories

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thats cool. I tried to keep a complete diary on here for one of my cycles and it didnt last very long. Updated with pics, but definitely not as detailed as you went. I get lazy when it comes to typing out long stories


Post your log on the nutritional forum Twitz!

----------


## gbrice75

> Haha, no Sir!! I actually have 2 workouts to log. I'm thinking I am going to stop this log. My purpose was to give other gals something to read when considering anavar . This is turning into a training log, and there are some other female logs here, currently a really great/detailed one that is more focused on an anavar/clen cycle and that's what most females are interested in. 
> 
> My cycle is coming to an end, I would still like to keep a training log (diet log once I get there), but I'm not sure which section to keep it in.


^^ I'd love to see you log in the nutrition forum. We get more traffic there anyway.  :Big Grin:

----------


## twitz

> Can you give an overall experience from your cycle. Good, bad, anything you would change , or wish you had done different? What was the most important think you learned or will take away from the experience. 
> 
> Sorry figured the ladies would like to know.


I sure will  :Smilie:  I'll write something up at the end. As of right now, everything as been good. I'll close this off in 3-4 weeks when all is said and done  :Smilie: 




> thats cool. I tried to keep a complete diary on here for one of my cycles and it didnt last very long. Updated with pics, but definitely not as detailed as you went. I get lazy when it comes to typing out long stories


I find I'm actually more on track when I keep a log. I'm going to start another, I'll need all the help I can get when I try to lose the BF!




> Post your log on the nutritional forum Twitz!


 :Smilie:  I'm thinking that's where it should go.... that's what I need the most help with!




> ^^ I'd love to see you log in the nutrition forum. We get more traffic there anyway.


I'm thinking that's where I'll put it Gbrice, I'm taking a week off right now. I haven't had a full week since early Oct. Taking the week to spend time with company, eat lot's, hopefully rest up a bit. Next Monday I plan on starting 4 weeks of intense training. I want to see how intense I can go, how much strength I gained... then May 1st, I will focus on leaning out, seeing what's under here & ***carb cycling*** - I have been reading up, and I'll need your expert eye when the time comes!! I hope things are going well for you...

----------


## gbrice75

Bump! 

I know you enjoyed your time off... now get your arse back to work (and to logging)!!  :Wink:

----------


## Capebuffalo

She's back.

----------


## twitz

> Bump! 
> 
> I know you enjoyed your time off... now get your arse back to work (and to logging)!!





> She's back.


Started a log in the nutrition section!

----------


## Lift_it_Lady

Great info! Thanks for doing it

----------


## rustyjames

> Thanks. Its been a lot of work. They are still screwy ~ I do rolling with a lacrosse ball and I'm always retracting them trying to reset them. I'm not sure if other people have this issue, it's a bummer though!
> 
> My right hand is dominant


You're not alone. I have the exact same issue. I Think it was brought on by repetitive throwing motion, I was a pitcher/quarterback, and it's wrecked havoc on my body because I never worked at correcting it, Until now(after having both shoulders scoped).

----------


## KRL

Great thread so far! keep it up

----------


## fitfam23

I'm 18 years old (female) and I train about 6 days per week, im looking to lose body fat and lean out. I currently have a well balanced diet and am on a stack of supplements. The only thing is I want that "edge". I have been looking into trying Var 10 but i have a couple questions about the product its self & cycling in general. If anyone could break it down for me via email it would be greatly appreciated! :Welcome:

----------


## < <Samson> >

18 and on Var sounds a little dangerous

But, I can't say for sure on what it will do to you if you're way young.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm 18 years old (female) and I train about 6 days per week, im looking to lose body fat and lean out. I currently have a well balanced diet and am on a stack of supplements. The only thing is I want that "edge". I have been looking into trying Var 10 but i have a couple questions about the product its self & cycling in general. If anyone could break it down for me via email it would be greatly appreciated!


Well!! Have a few questions for ya. 

What is your TDEE? Body fat % height, weight and macro split plus supplements are you taking. And please quantity what your end goal! I am not sure what "the edge" means to you.  :Wink: . 

There is a profile listing for var in one of the forums where u can read about general information on this compound. In fact take a look at the information throughout the forum and learn for yourself. Please take responsibility by doing research,reading and asking questions.  :Smilie: . 

And as Samson mentioned, perhaps var is not the right approach for you to achieve your goals. 

Welcome!

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I'm 18 years old (female) and I train about 6 days per week, im looking to lose body fat and lean out. I currently have a well balanced diet and am on a stack of supplements. The only thing is I want that "edge". I have been looking into trying Var 10 but i have a couple questions about the product its self & cycling in general. If anyone could break it down for me via email it would be greatly appreciated!


best to apply for the female section, post pics and let the experts decide if you are actually ready

----------


## Freshykins

How do you like the Swollen??

----------


## FireryFemale

You rock girlie! lovin your log here and Larissa is my body-envy-bitch lol It is great to read what you are up to, as the gym I go to doesn't really have other females weight training, it's all about the cardio = boring and just a necessity ... I love the weight pit. It is great to finally find a place where I can 'compare notes' and learn from other females on a similar journey. I'm feeling inspired to do my own log on here so you and others can comment/advise, so thanks for finding the energy :-) like I said, you rock and keep up the good work

----------


## mary90

I love your post and I"m thinking of starting Anavar . Your post is helping me. I will love to have more of a build bicep. I just love build biceps. So thanks for good journals and good workouts

----------


## Ally0309

I know that this is an incredibly old post, but is there a way for me to email you some questions about your experience sigh Var as I just started my first cycle? I don't know other women who have used it who I can talk to, thank you so much.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I know that this is an incredibly old post, but is there a way for me to email you some questions about your experience sigh Var as I just started my first cycle? I don't know other women who have used it who I can talk to, thank you so much.


What r your questions?

----------


## AAG

Hey there...loved reading this. Are u on var by itself? What do u think of clen ?

----------


## Latinafit

what is are those? (meaning below)

I have used CJC-1295 W/DAC in the past and really liked my results around the 6 month mark. This time I will be using CJC-1295 w/o DAC & Ipamorelin - 100mcg of each upon waking and at bedtime.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> what is are those? (meaning below) I have used CJC-1295 W/DAC in the past and really liked my results around the 6 month mark. This time I will be using CJC-1295 w/o DAC & Ipamorelin - 100mcg of each upon waking and at bedtime.


I'd start your own thread 

But, I have never heard of any of the above - at all, sorry

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'd start your own thread But, I have never heard of any of the above - at all, sorry


They are peptides. Google search and lots of info. Looks like a sub for hgh.

----------


## ru512

This is helpful, thank u!!

----------


## ru512

haha its super sad to watch them go!

----------


## Liftwithme

Where can I ask a question on a cycle?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Where can I ask a question on a cycle?


Steroids forum 

Q & A subforum

----------


## Tryharder88

Hey Twitz, looks like you really know your stuff. I am A female 57 150lbs and really need to increase me muscle gains and fat loss. Any advice of reliable source to find Var. I am New and cant private message yet but I think You can PM me. Please help! Ive done a lot of research but am hoping to find people like you that can give me better resources to start off my cycle right. Thanks! 


> I'm starting this here because it's hard to find good journals of females on cycle. There is one here (awesome job Electra ), but most of them start out great and then they never get updated. I am currently on day 5 of an anavar cycle and I have been logging my workouts and daily macros. I will paste it in here so I have everything in one spot. 
> 
> As I stated in my original post, I am currently taking 10mg ED and this will ramp up to 20mg, 30mg and possibly up to 40-50mg. Yes, I know that some people will not agree with this but if you consider that bodybuilders typically dose at 0.125-2.5mg/kg I am not doing anything outrageous. I am 68kg, so even if I ramp up to 50mg ED I will be dosing at 0.73mg/kg.
> 
> I would also like to point out to any females who read this - Anavar is a steroid , AAS have side effects. No you will not grow a penis from taking anavar, yes you will probably have clit sensitivity. Of course everyone will react differently, but I know that this will happen to me. I have done one other cycle of anavar, I started at 5mg ED, and then bumped up to 10mg for a total of 6 weeks and I experienced it then. I enjoyed that part of it, so it's not a concern for me. 
> 
> Acne - it's bound to happen! If you don't experience it you're lucky! I didn't have a problem last time, but I am sure it's going to happen this time. I have stocked up on B5 and I have Accutane on the way INCASE I need it. I have also been prepping myself, taking Acnepril, using body wash and wipes with salicylic acid, and spot treating anything that may become a problem with benzoyl peroxide.
> 
> To females who are reading this, and to anyone who uses aas in general it is important to find a lab or a source that you trust! I will not be commenting anymore on that, but I will mention that I purchased anavar from a friend, was not 100% comfortable with what I purchased so I sought out a reputable lab and did not start until I felt good about my decision. Do your own research but anavar can be easily faked and I personally am not game for taking that extra risk.
> ...

----------


## < <Samson> >

> They are peptides. Google search and lots of info. Looks like a sub for hgh.





> Hey Twitz, looks like you really know your stuff. I am A female 5’7” 150lbs and really need to increase me muscle gains and fat loss. Any advice of reliable source to find Var. I am New and can’t private message yet but I think You can PM me. Please help! I’ve done a lot of research but am hoping to find people like you that can give me better resources to start off my cycle right. Thanks!



Hi

Did u look at the post dates? These threads r ancient. . . Get enough posts & shoot someone willing to help a PM  :Wink:

----------


## Vanettabowl

can you tell me where you get the ANVR?

----------


## Vanettabowl

Where can I get VAR?

----------


## Couchlockd

> Where can I get VAR?


You gotta just check around and make a decision who to trust.

We've All bumped our heads in this journey, new members need the hard knocks too, it will benefit you in the long run.

----------

